# TechPowerUp's WCG February Challenge (2/15 thru 2/22/2014)- UPDATE-- TPU wins the Challenge!!!



## Norton (Feb 4, 2014)

Come on folks- TPU's WCG crunching team needs your help!!!!!

*Challenge has finished- WCG won!!!.... and TPU also! *

*Need some incentives? Check out the next post *
   Welcome all to the *TechPowerUp February Challenge* 
We have opened this Challenge to show our continued support for the World Community Grid and for some friendly competition between WCG Teams as well as within our TPU Team.

   Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join us to heat up some silicon for a good cause and to hang out with us.

Link to official Challenge/Challenge results:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6497

We have a great history in participating in Team challenges:
Link :
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/t...lterType=0&filterOpen=-1&pageNum=1&listType=3

* What do you need to do?*
- Join the Team*
- Install the software*
**How to join our Team and get started*
*Note- the WCG website has been updated- screenshots may differ slightly
- Crunch from 2/15 (0:00 GMT) to 2/22/2014 (24:00 GMT)
- Hang out with your Team mates
*Challenge results- TPU Wins!!! 
Day 1- total 4,092,199 pts /net 4,092,199 pts /rank- #1

Day 2- total 8,022,043 pts /net 3,929,844 pts /rank- #1

Day 3- total 12,655,920 pts /net 4,633,877 pts /rank- #1

Day 4- total 17,004,680 pts /net 4,348,760 pts /rank- #1

Day 5- total 21,789,304 pts /net 4,784,624 pts /rank- #1

Day 6- total 26,109,823 pts /net 4,320,519 pts /rank- #1

Day 7- total 30,435,337 pts /net 4,325,514 pts /rank- #1

Day 8- total 34,960,967 pts /net 4,525,630 pts /rank- #1*


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2014)

As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 

_*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "*By Cruncher's for Crunchers*" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general._
*Grand Prize: Win a Crunching Rig** (donated by the TPU WCG crunching Team)
*Specifications/Details*
- NZXT Source 210 (White)- Norton
- 5x120mm fans- Norton
- NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controller- Norton
- ASUS P7H55-M PRO motherboard- Brandonwh64
- i3-530 chip - TheGrapist
- NZXT Respire T20 cooler- dank1983man420
- 3GB DDR3- TheGrapist
- Radeon 5850 GPU- the54thvoid
- 500GB HDD (2.5"- 7,200rpm)- yotano211
- NZXT Hale N 550w psu- BarbaricSoul
- Windows 7 Pro- james888
*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise
The winner of the Grand Prize will need to declare that he/she will dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching for the Team WCG-TPU on the rig.
*Grand Prize (2): Win a socket 2011 motherboard and cpu* (donated by mjkmike)
Quote from mjkmike


Spoiler






> - Elligible for TPU crunchers that have not previously received a mobo/cpu combo from me
> - Winner uses the combo for crunching
> - I will ship anywhere





Details:
*- Asus P9X79 Deluxe motherboard
- 3930k CPU

Other prizes*
*Note-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me
*Hardware/Software Prizes*
- *$20 PayPal gift *- provided by Bow
- *$20 PayPal gift *- provided by theonedub
- *$25 PayPal gift * (x2)- provided by Norton
* - $10 PayPal gift *- provided by dank1983man420
*- $10 PayPal gift *- provided by ChristTheGreat
- *Naos 7000 mouse* - provided by sneekypete*
- *Topre Type Heaven keyboard* - provided by sneekypete*
- *Sapphire VaporX cpu cooler* - provided by sneekypete*
*- ASRock FM2A55M-DGS R2.0* motherboard - provided by HammerON*
- *Roku 2 2013 Edition* - provided by theonedub
*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise
*Game giveaway*- hosted by *manofthem*
Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-game-giveaway-for-the-february-challenge.197889/
*Game giveaway ends 2/18 so check it out/get your votes in ASAP!!!
*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Participate for the duration of the TechPowerUp February Challenge
- Earn a minimum of *5,000 BOINC points *for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 5,000 BOINC points or 3/1/2014 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching during this Challenge
*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...



The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


Note(s):
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 

*Challenge Participants:*
*WCG user name in () if different from TPU user name
list pending...
*Prize winners:
*


Spoiler



*stinger608Grand Prize: Win a Crunching Rig* (donated by the TPU WCG crunching Team)
BarbaricSoulGrand Prize (2): Win a socket 2011 motherboard and cpu (donated by mjkmike)
fullinfusion- Naos 7000 mouse - provided by sneekypete*
Mindweaver- Topre Type Heaven keyboard - provided by sneekypete*
dhoshaw The Mad Shot (pending)- Sapphire VaporX cpu cooler - provided by sneekypete*
TRWOV theonedub- ASRock FM2A55M-DGS R2.0 motherboard - provided by HammerON*
TheGrapist
- Roku 2 2013 Edition - provided by theonedub
FordGT90Concept- $20 PayPal gift - provided by Bow
yotano211- $20 PayPal gift - provided by theonedub
t77snapshot- $25 PayPal gift - provided by Norton
Jstn7477- $25 PayPal gift - provided by Norton
MStenholm- $10 PayPal gift - provided by dank1983man420
mauriek- $10 PayPal gift - provided by ChristTheGreat*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so stoked for this.  I know you guys are too


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm always in...


----------



## Irony (Feb 4, 2014)

Its like 9 degrees where I am, perfect crunching weather. Lol


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 4, 2014)

My 2 main rig (2500k and 2700k) are running 100%. Work laptop with the i7 2670qm, running 50% (I need some horse power to work xD )

I am ready !!


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 4, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> My 2 main rig (2500k and 2700k) are running 100%. Work laptop with the i7 2670qm, running 50% (I need some horse power to work xD )
> 
> I am ready !!


My work laptop has the same processor but I run it at 100%. I will also add a i5 2520m from another laptop. 

I just ordered some new thermal paste so hopefully I can run my main crusher up to 4.5ghz. My dads house is kinda warm so I had to throttle down to 4.2.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 4, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> My 2 main rig (2500k and 2700k) are running 100%. Work laptop with the i7 2670qm, running 50% (I need some horse power to work xD )
> 
> I am ready !!


Just wondering, how high of a turbo speed your 2670qm goes too. I find my cpu only stays at between 2.4-2.5ghz only.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 4, 2014)

at 100%, 2.6ghz. It might be due to heat cause at 50%, I see more goingto 2.8ghz


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 4, 2014)

Both Opty 4P Servers and the i7-870 are at your service my Captain!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2014)

Talk to my bro today and looks like he'll be "lending" me his 4670k for the Challenge; he'll be crunching under my name  unless I can get him to join the team on his own and get him to stick around. He better not change his mind!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## Norton (Feb 4, 2014)

Here's my crunching fleet for this challenge:
FX-8350@ 4.4Ghz
FX-8350@ stock
FX-8150@ stock
Xeon hex-core @ 2.8Ghz
i7-970 @3.6Ghz
i7-2600K (under construction)
i3-2100 (under construction)

Hope to be hitting 40k ppd when everything is spooled up


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 4, 2014)

Norton said:


> - Crunch from 2/15 (0:00 GMT) to 2/22/2014 (24:00 GMT)
> *- Hang out with your Team mates*


Best reason above to Crunch during the Challenge.

I'll be in Chicago for meetings until the 22nd, so I'll get everything spooled up on the 19th so we hit the ground running. Go TPU!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 4, 2014)

im in as always


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 5, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> at 100%, 2.6ghz. It might be due to heat cause at 50%, I see more goingto 2.8ghz


Thats not too bad. My last gaming laptop had the same processor going to the same speed. This work laptop is a 14 incher so the heat cant dissipate that much.


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2014)

Prize post updated 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...e-a-difference-win-stuff.197528/#post-3059984

If anyone wants to add anything please post in this thread or PM me

Update- new prizes!

provided by *dank1983man420* 

- NZXT Respire T20 cooler for the cruncher rig
- $10 Paypal gift


----------



## Arjai (Feb 5, 2014)

Gonna try and get at least one more computer crunching, maybe more. 

BTW, I'm in!!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for setting this challange up Captain
I will be crunching away as usual


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 5, 2014)

big thanks Manofthem for running the game thing.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2014)

mjkmike said:


> big thanks Manofthem for running the game thing.



My pleasure but it's no biggie, not like a 2011 setup 
Thank you for your awesome contribution 

  



Also, thanks to dankman for the PP contribution 
 


We have so many awesome and generous team members here!


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2014)

We have another addition to the prize pool!

*- $10 PayPal gift *- provided by *ChristTheGreat*
Thanks again to all of the folks donating their time, cpu cycles, and prizes to help WCG and our Team!!!


----------



## Bow (Feb 5, 2014)

Dont forget my $20.00 PP donation.


----------



## Norton (Feb 5, 2014)

Bow said:


> Dont forget my $20.00 PP donation.



Got it!


----------



## sabre23 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 6, 2014)

I am in. I am one cpu down but still a strong force. Been trying out a new higher overclock on my 2500k@4.8ghz and I have now deemed it definitely stable for crunching, and I am installing boinc now.


----------



## mauriek (Feb 6, 2014)

well. i'm in too, with 1 AMD FX8150, points are slow but sure.. 
i missed GPU crunching..


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 6, 2014)

My numbers will be down, , but you know me, I am IN!!!!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 6, 2014)

shaping up to be a good challenge with great prizes to be won


----------



## Norton (Feb 6, 2014)

OK Team- less than *10 days* to go before the start 

*Next mission*- find some of our idle Team members and_ persuade*_ them to give us a hand! 
* guerilla tactics? maybe?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> OK Team- less than 10 days to go before the start
> 
> Next mission- find some of our idle Team members and_ persuade*_ them to give us a hand!
> * guerilla tactics? maybe?


Get me some phone number's, a little travel money, done.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Next mission*- find some of our idle Team members and_ persuade*_ them to give us a hand!
> * guerilla tactics? maybe?



I just talked a little bit with @fullinfusion and he said he can probably help us out for the the challenge. I sent him the link to this thread so let's hope he stops by and jumps in with us! 

Yup, he said he's in for sure! 

edit: he's in for sure, i just need to remind him a few days before we start so he can get his rig spooling up.  Pretty awesome of him


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2014)

I am in of course.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 7, 2014)

Time to move some computers! In waist high snow...





^ That's a bench, not the floor


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2014)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Time to move some computers! In waist high snow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Here's some additional info for manofthem and our other warm climate folks:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow


*Update*- *8* days to go and *27* Teams signed up!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Here's some additional info for manofthem and our other warm climate folks:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow
> 
> 
> *Update*- *8* days to go and *27* Teams signed up!


LOL


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Update- 8 days to go and 27 Teams signed up!



Just previewed the competing teams and I have one thing to say.......WE GOT THIS!

LOL, I thought the challenge was starting on the 22nd...so, cranking up everything on the 11th with the intent to actually be "on-time".


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2014)

@n3rdf1ght3r
I'd like some of that back. I was having some snow for a few weeks. Then the clouds went away this last week and it is 11f during the day before wind chill. I'll take the clouds and snow if they bring me back 20-30f.
@manofthem,
Hows your show and cold free probably lovely weather?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 7, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Just previewed the competing teams and I have one thing to say.......WE GOT THIS!
> 
> LOL, I thought the challenge was starting on the 22nd...so, cranking up everything on the 11th with the intent to actually be "on-time".


With 'THE' Buck Nasty on board, hmmm, Me thinks those Frenchies have met their match!! Now, if we could just wake @*[Ion] *
from his slumber...This could be a CAKEWALK!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm back and i'm in with a new rig added to the fleet.


----------



## Irony (Feb 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Here's some additional info for manofthem and our other warm climate folks:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow
> 
> 
> *Update*- *8* days to go and *27* Teams signed up!


ROFL, its like 5f here with 6 inches of white crystalline powder covering the world. (Not cocaine)


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 7, 2014)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Time to move some computers! In waist high snow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We have about 6" on the ground now and hasn't been above 2 F for about 4 days. Night before last it dropped down to -23 F. A near by town recorded -42 that same night. Tomorrow evening we are suppose to get about another 8" of snow.......Jeez I am sick of winter already. Ready for some warm weather for some serious wind in my face riding!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Here's some additional info for manofthem and our other warm climate folks:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow
> 
> 
> *Update*- *8* days to go and *27* Teams signed up!



Oh, I've been hearing about this "snow" in recent weeks...  Sounds fun. 
I LOL'd so hard!  

Man, i feel bad for you guys, I really do.  Today it was nice and like 84F today, slight breeze, not too bad at all (no nasty thunderstorms like yesterday).


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 7, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Today it was nice and like 84F today, slight breeze, not too bad at all...



Oh bite me!!!!!!!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 7, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Oh bite me!!!!!!!


+1


----------



## manofthem (Feb 7, 2014)

But fellas, look on the bright side of things: you'll all have better weather for crunching than me, nice cool temperatures. See, it all works out


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 7, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Get me some phone number's, a little travel money, done.



I only need people's address, and lots of duck tape, I dont need money, my car gets 51mpg. I will guarantee a job well done.


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 7, 2014)

Things are a bit slow but i'm in ofc 

ahh i envy you people with snow, this year also we barely felt "winter" as i've never seen temps go below 13c and in summer it easily "idle's" in the 40c range


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 7, 2014)

Winter has not been winter here either.

Phonepost


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 7, 2014)

Everything in my system specs will be running 100% for this. I just need to get a wireless network adapter for the 1045t system(I'll probably stop by Radio Shack for that today) and everything will be ready and going.

I WANT THAT MOTHERBOARD/CPU COMBO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 7, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Everything in my system specs will be running 100% for this. *I just need to get a wireless network adapter* for the 1045t system(I'll probably stop by Radio Shack for that today) and everything will be ready and going.
> 
> I WANT THAT MOTHERBOARD/CPU COMBO!!!!!!!!


 
*Doh!* 

   You should have let me know..... I have/had one an extra one here somewhere and would have tossed it in the box for free!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2014)

Im in with the i7 and the new I3 system! Also Got a celeron 1156 chip to donate along with the board that goes to norton!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 7, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> We have about 6" on the ground now and hasn't been above 2 F for about 4 days. Night before last it dropped down to -23 F. A near by town recorded -42 that same night. Tomorrow evening we are suppose to get about another 8" of snow.......Jeez I am sick of winter already. Ready for some warm weather for some serious wind in my face riding!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 7, 2014)

So I was saying I wish I could get some snow clouds to warm things up. Well it snowed an unforcasted foot last night, and no clouds by morning. Now its really cold and I have a an extra two feet of snow.


----------



## m&m's (Feb 8, 2014)

I like snow and with the right equipments, it can be very entertaining!






I'll keep crunching like I've been doing for the past 2 years with 2x Phenom II X4 @3.4GHz running 6-8 hours a day @100% + 1x Opteron 4171 HE @2.1GHz with boinc running on 2 cores @100% 24/24h.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2014)

All is good with the part of my fleet that's running now and they will be fully spooled with in a day or two.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 8, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## Norton (Feb 9, 2014)

*6 days from Challenge start!*

I'll work on getting a TPU front page announcement for Monday/Tuesday.... please be watchful for any new members looking for info on joining up and try to assist if you can 

***UPDATE***

*HammerON* has contributed a socket FM2 motherboard to the prize pool  

*ASRock FM2A55M-DGS R2.0* motherboard

Thanks Bud!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> HammerON has contributed a socket FM2 motherboard to the prize pool


Nice donation HammerON! I wouldn't mind dabbling with a FM2 board if it happened to find it's way to me...


----------



## t_ski (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for another great donation! 



manofthem said:


> But fellas, look on the bright side of things: you'll all have better weather for crunching than me, nice cool temperatures. See, it all works out



You mean where the air is so dry it kills components with static shock?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 10, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Nice donation HammerON! I wouldn't mind dabbling with a FM2 board if it happened to find it's way to me...


My 5800k @ stock is putting out 2500k ppd currently.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 10, 2014)

I tried to crunch and fold but the 9401 beta needs to much cpu. WCG keeps shutting down. Sorry guys.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 10, 2014)

BTW, I will not be in for the hardware prizes, because of shipping and the likelyhood of it not getting crunched on by me. I will be in for anything else and of course for science.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd like to add a copy of Strider to the game giveaway


----------



## Arjai (Feb 10, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> I tried to crunch and fold but the 9401 beta needs to much cpu. WCG keeps shutting down. Sorry guys.


I tried to Fold on my i5 w/ HD4000. For the Chimp Challenge, and just could get this thing to do it. It basically made both Crunching and Folding come to a near standstill. Thanks for giving it a go!!


----------



## Zachary85 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm also in for this one.  I have everything I own running now, even a couple of older core 2duo laptops.


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2014)

Zachary85 said:


> I'm also in for this one.  I have everything I own running now, even a couple of older core 2duo laptops.




*UPDATE*
The Radeon 5850 has arrived for the challenge rig... Thanks again to *the54thvoid* for donating to the rig!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2014)

Almost there guys?  Everybody have their rigs ready?


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Almost there guys?  Everybody have their rigs ready?



^^^ This!

*Challenge starts in 3 days!!!!! Time to fire dem' rigs up and get them up to speed!*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> ^^^ This!
> 
> *Challenge starts in 3 days!!!!! Time to fire dem' rigs up and get them up to speed!*



Do you think Thursday is too late to get a rig going with time to spool up?  I was supposed to be picking up my bro's 4670k Thursday but I may be able to push it to Wednesday.


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Do you think Thursday is too late to get a rig going with time to spool up?  I was supposed to be picking up my bro's 4670k Thursday but I may be able to push it to Wednesday.



Never too late!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> Never too late!


Sounds good, I'll leave it for Thursday, much less hassle for me.   I'll pm fullinfusion tomorrow too to get his rig up and running.


----------



## Norton (Feb 11, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Sounds good, I'll leave it for Thursday, much less hassle for me.   I'll pm fullinfusion tomorrow too to get his rig up and running.




UPDATE- I PM'd the News dept to see if we can get a front page announcement going for the challenge


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll start to ramp up on Wednesday night.


----------



## l4tture (Feb 11, 2014)

Count me in! Everything is up and running.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 11, 2014)

Switching everything over Wednesday night(gotta swap hard drives & such....don't ask...).


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2014)

Challenge has been announced on the TPU front page:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...y-world-community-grid-challenge-2014.197784/

Thanks *btarunr*!


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 12, 2014)

OK guys got 8 threads up still working on more.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 12, 2014)

are noobs allowed to join? well not to noobish but can someone tell me if my rig throttlemeister at the bottom of this page http://www.overclock.net/u/372327/djthrottleboi will crunch good enough?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 12, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> are noobs allowed to join? well not to noobish but can someone tell me if my rig throttlemeister at the bottom of this page http://www.overclock.net/u/372327/djthrottleboi will crunch good enough?


More than good enough. Would put out lots of work.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> More than good enough. Would put out lots of work.


thanks i will be getting setup got to stop my miners. how does crunching work is it the same as folding or mining? can somebody explain it?


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 12, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> how does crunching work is it the same as folding or mining? can somebody explain it?



Currently WCG only has Work Units that use the CPU, at one point though we had WU's that use GPU also but not anymore.
You can read this post on how to join the team and install the software 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-getting-boinc-setup-for-wcg.93395/


----------



## mosheen (Feb 12, 2014)

im in


----------



## Nordic (Feb 12, 2014)

Finishing up on a rig I did not know I would have available. Spool Quick Spool Fast GO GO GO!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2014)

mosheen said:


> im in



That's a beautiful pic but not a nice pic to post here 
Don't you know how rough our northern crunchers have it with the storms, ice, snow, insane weather?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 12, 2014)

Snow makes for a rugged cruncher... Speaking of. The 1.5ft of snow I accumulated over this last week following a week of 10f or lower is now half melted from the 40+f weather.


----------



## Bow (Feb 12, 2014)

I am f*#king sick of winter


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2014)

Bow said:


> I am f*#king sick of winter


Do you get lake effect snow?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 12, 2014)

Add a copy of Contrast Collector's Edition for the game giveaway 

manofthem YGPM


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Add a copy of Contrast Collector's Edition for the game giveaway
> 
> manofthem YGPM


Thanks bro, just got it!


----------



## theonedub (Feb 12, 2014)

Please add the following Steam gifts to the game giveaway:
Afterfall
The Walking Dead (1st game, not sequel)
FTL
RAGE

To the hardware giveaway please add:
Roku 2 2013 Edition (US only)

To the PayPal Gift Fund please add:
$20 PayPal Gift (Int'l OK if Norton doesn't mind being the middle man for me again )


----------



## Bow (Feb 12, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do you get lake effect snow?



No not this far north, just damn cold this year.


----------



## Norton (Feb 12, 2014)

Bow said:


> I am f*#king sick of winter


 
^^^ This!!! 



theonedub said:


> Please add the following Steam gifts to the game giveaway:
> Afterfall
> The Walking Dead (1st game, not sequel)
> FTL
> ...


 
Will add them when I get home- Thanks for the contribution! 

* don't mind handling the PP Gift for you again!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> That's a beautiful pic but not a nice pic to post here
> Don't you know how rough our northern crunchers have it with the storms, ice, snow, insane weather?


It's only you southern folks that think it's rough. Oops, sorry, I wasn't suppose to out that, was I?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 12, 2014)

Bow said:


> No not this far north, just damn cold this year.


Hopefully that will kill off lots of the mosquitoes.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 12, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Currently WCG only has Work Units that use the CPU, at one point though we had WU's that use GPU also but not anymore.
> You can read this post on how to join the team and install the software
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-to-getting-boinc-setup-for-wcg.93395/



do you think we can get asic miners to crunch too?


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 12, 2014)

Bow said:


> I am f*#king sick of winter


Its a nice 70F here in Las Vegas, no snow yet.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm in! I gave away my Q9550 rig though  but my other rigs are still available


----------



## manofthem (Feb 12, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm in! I gave away my Q9550 rig though  but my other rigs are still available


Thanks for jumping in


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 12, 2014)

i am starting to hate my state its too cold here. so i signed up on the page and downloaded the boinc client but it says failed to add to the boinc_admin so i went to the boinc page and got the client and now i have to log in. What should i do?


nevermind got it running now.

ok i logged in is this with the team too? i'm using my username on here.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 12, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> do you think we can get asic miners to crunch too?


Only cpu's. General purpose x86 cpu's. There is a client for android smart phones but the high end only puts out a few hundred ppd.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> Only cpu's. General purpose x86 cpu's. There is a client for android smart phones but the high end only puts out a few hundred ppd.



oh lol. maybe i should push back up to 5.0GHz then. I only pulled back because of temps.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 12, 2014)

New OC on my 3770K -> 4.4ghz @ 1.068v loaded at 56C  (only 3 fans @ min RPM on one of the radiators and the pump is turned to min speed)  

Oddly low voltage, but it passed 24hrs Prime95 Blend and has not spit out any WU errors so ill keep the clocks for the challenge.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 12, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> oh lol. maybe i should push back up to 5.0GHz then. I only pulled back because of temps.


Whatever is stable and works best for you. The difference between 4.8ghz and 5ghz is minimal.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 12, 2014)

theonedub said:


> New OC on my 3770K -> 4.4ghz @ 1.068v loaded at 56C
> 
> Oddly low voltage, but it passed 24hrs Prime95 Blend and has not spit out any WU errors so ill keep the clocks for the challenge.




sweet deal. i just upgraded to the 3770k from the 3570k so i just applied a oc i used to use on the 3570k which was 4.8GHz with vcore at 1.390 and the only thing that suxx is HT makes temps byte


james888 said:


> Whatever is stable and works best for you. The difference between 4.8ghz and 5ghz is minimal.


yes maybe so but 200MHz with HT is still something


----------



## Nordic (Feb 12, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> sweet deal. i just upgraded to the 3770k from the 3570k so i just applied a oc i used to use on the 3570k which was 4.8GHz with vcore at 1.390 and the only thing that suxx is HT makes temps byte
> 
> yes maybe so but 200MHz with HT is still something


It is indeed. You will easily make the 5000 point minimum even if you underclocked. It is a beast of a cpu.


----------



## xvi (Feb 12, 2014)

Forgot to say I'm in. Having some electrical problems, so I'll see how it turns out. Turns out it's not the best idea to pull ~1000w through the walls of a prefab nearly 24/7 for years on end. Should be in with 20c/24t. (Hopefully 22c/26t soon)
Manufacturer daisy-chained my room through a few light switches. Replaced one recently that had about half of the switch browned and melted.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 12, 2014)

james888 said:


> It is indeed. You will easily make the 5000 point minimum even if you underclocked. It is a beast of a cpu.


then i will leave it here i thought it was going to be hard like mining. all these pics of good weather places. but as a wisconsinite i know that like atlanta with anywhere near 30F you guys will be freezing while i will be warm. lol thats too say i'm freezing my arse off right now.


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

james888 said:


> It is indeed. You will easily make the 5000 point minimum even if you underclocked. It is a beast of a cpu.



Agreed, that system should crunch just fine 
* reminder- for prizes you need to crunch/turn in results for the duration of the challenge... 5,000 pts is the minimum total.



djthrottleboi said:


> then i will leave it here i thought it was going to be hard like mining. all these pics of good weather places. but as a wisconsinite i know that like atlanta with anywhere near 30F you guys will be freezing while i will be warm. lol thats too say i'm freezing my arse off right now.



Pretty darn cold here in the Northeast too. Was in the single digits this am and in the 20's atm.... had to bust through 3" of ice with a sledgehammer this morning just to pull a septic tank sample 

Now there's a Nor'Easter coming!  I would welcome a few days near 30F as well.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> Agreed, that system should crunch just fine
> * reminder- for prizes you need to crunch/turn in results for the duration of the challenge... 5,000 pts is the minimum total.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah sadly its been below 0 here a lot lately


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2014)

Subed and im in


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm going to miss gaming for this whole week.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

*Less than 48 hrs to go until challenge start!*

*35* Teams have signed up so far!


----------



## Irony (Feb 13, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> I'm going to miss gaming for this whole week.



Lol, that's what I was thinking. I just got Borderlands 2, and I'm gonna not play it...so sad. Looks like I'm gonna be reading a book for the next week, lol


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

i dont see any stats on the page for my work. does this update frequently? borderlands 2 is really good too


----------



## Arjai (Feb 13, 2014)

Irony said:


> Lol, that's what I was thinking. I just got Borderlands 2, and I'm gonna not play it...so sad. Looks like I'm gonna be reading a book for the next week, lol


Ironic?


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> i dont see any stats on the page for my work. does this update frequently? borderlands 2 is really good too



Did you join the Team or just sign up with WCG?

Link to join the Team here (requires login):
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

Irony said:


> Lol, that's what I was thinking. I just got Borderlands 2, and I'm gonna not play it...so sad. Looks like I'm gonna be reading a book for the next week, lol


sadly i have a ton of games i still haven't gotten around too


Norton said:


> Did you join the Team or just sign up with WCG?
> 
> Link to join the Team here (requires login):
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamInfo.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1



i thought i was joining the team i been crunching for quite some time. and when i click on my team it shows techpowerup!


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> i thought i was joining the team i been crunching for quite some time. and when i click on my team it shows techpowerup!



Is your WCG user name different than your TPU user name?


----------



## Irony (Feb 13, 2014)

I think you're fine, it just takes a little while at first for your points to show up, once you finish one project it's sent in and then validated. Might take a day or two for the first results to show up, it did with me at least.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 13, 2014)

Ramping up:
- 3770K oced to 4Ghz
- added QX6800
- added i5 2320
+ all the part timers


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> Is your WCG user name different than your TPU user name?


no they are the same lol irony your name rules


----------



## Irony (Feb 13, 2014)

Lol, thanks


Me and my friend kindof share a little lan computer with an FX4300. (I own the CPU, mobo and PSU...) I'm gonna see if I can steal it back. He tends to not share very well.


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> no they are the same lol irony your name rules


Here's your WCG page:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/stat/viewMemberInfo.do?userName=djthrottleboi

You will start seeing your name on the various stats pages once you start generating valid results


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 13, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> sadly i have a ton of games i still haven't gotten around too
> 
> 
> i thought i was joining the team i been crunching for quite some time. and when i click on my team it shows techpowerup!



Your name shows up on the list just with 0 results. Go into the boinc client's advance view, are there a lot of WUs waiting for upload? what are your network settings in the client?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll be missing some gaming this coming week. However I also need to put off changing up my rig to its new home. I've been piecing together all the little stuffs I need to make the transition, but it'll have to wait til after the challenge. 

But it's all good, just more to look forward to


----------



## Nordic (Feb 13, 2014)

Irony said:


> Lol, thanks
> 
> 
> Me and my friend kindof share a little lan computer with an FX4300. (I own the CPU, mobo and PSU...) I'm gonna see if I can steal it back. He tends to not share very well.


Those kinds of sharing have never gone well in my experience.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Your name shows up on the list just with 0 results. Go into the boinc client's advance view, are there a lot of WUs waiting for upload? what are your network settings in the client?


i see under tasks i'm crunching 8 tasks at a time but they seem to be very long. so i dont think they changed as looking at results i see all 8 in progress but nothing else so that must be why i dont have credit.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> i see under tasks i'm crunching 8 tasks at a time but they seem to be very long. so i dont think they changed as looking at results i see all 8 in progress but nothing else so that must be why i dont have credit.


You just started running it? From what I hear, you need it to run for a few days to let the system spool up then your numbers will count up quickly


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> You just started running it? From what I hear you need it to run for a few days to let the system spool up


well good news is i just looked 3 are valid and another is pending validation and thats not counting the other 8 that are currently running and thats awesome because those got 50 mins before they are finished. yeah going through the result status i see the progress i'm making.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> well good news is i just looked 3 are valid and another is pending validation and thats not counting the other 8 that are currently running and thats awesome because those got 50 mins before they are finished. yeah going through the result status i see the progress i'm making.


Norton helped me so here is a how to get the report to upload immediately..

$quoted by Norton%

Here's the version I prefer:

http://boinc.berkeley.edu/dl/boinc_7.0.64_windows_x86_64.exe

and to get results to report immediately you will need to add a cc_config.xml file to your BOINC folder

Open notepad and type the following:

<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>

save file as cc_config.xml (file type- All Files)

Shut down the BOINC Manager and drop the file here:
* note- ProgramData folder is hidden so you have to make sure you set windows to show all files (folder options> view iirc)





This should get you going pretty good- feel free to PM any questions or post them on the Team or challenge threads- we all help each other


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Ramping up:
> - 3770K oced to 4Ghz
> - added QX6800
> - added i5 2320
> + all the part timers


3770K @ 4ghz 

Up that puppy mate! 

She was bread to runn


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a quick question, hyper threading better to have on for crunching?

And how would a 8350 AMD 8 core do against IB?

just curious and not starting a flame war , it's just a question


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Norton helped me so here is a how to get the report to upload immediately..
> 
> $quoted by Norton%
> 
> ...


already was writing that before you posted lol. gotta love google and whats crazy is i have been writing so many bat files and conf files and now conf.xml's i think boinc may make me quit mining as i dont want to config anymore. especially because those bitcoin erupters are a pain in the sweet mary of joseph to get configged. lol can i just donate crpto's besides i see them posted on the page but the points stats were updated 7 hours ago whereas i started crunching 5 hours ago so i'm probably just waiting on the next update period.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 13, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Just a quick question, hyper threading better to have on for crunching?
> 
> And how would a 8350 AMD 8 core do against IB?
> 
> just curious and not starting a flame war , it's just a question



HT = good

8350 vs Core, depends on the application. On integer math the 8350 do pretty well, on floating point not so good, about 2/3 of a comparable Intel.


To put it into perspective, I used to crunch 24/7 on a 8350 getting 8K, while my 3770K did >4K. After MCM went in full force my 8350 numbers plummeted to 3.5K while the 3770K rose to >5K (that's why I'm pretty sure MCM runs FPU calcs).


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> HT = good
> 
> 8350 vs Core, depends on the application. On integer math the 8350 do pretty well, on floating point not so good, about 2/3 of a comparable Intel.
> 
> ...


i was tempted to get a xeon but i wanted to be able to oc higher and there's only certain oc'able xeons


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 13, 2014)

Just remember that HT doesn't scale linearly. You're still using a quad core CPU, just running it close to 100% efficacy.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Just remember that HT doesn't scale linearly. You're still using a quad core CPU, just running it close to 100% efficacy.


and thats why i wanted a xeon 6 cores to play with and 12 threads


----------



## HammerON (Feb 13, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> well good news is i just looked 3 are valid and another is pending validation and thats not counting the other 8 that are currently running and thats awesome because those got 50 mins before they are finished. yeah going through the result status i see the progress i'm making.


 


fullinfusion said:


> Norton helped me so here is a how to get the report to upload immediately..
> 
> $quoted by Norton%
> 
> ...


 
Here is another option:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-wcg_config.106370/


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> And how would a 8350 AMD 8 core do against IB?
> 
> just curious and not starting a flame war , it's just a question



FF, you'll realize TPU's WCG team is an advanced, more mature group of people who don't get into flame wars. 

Here, we talk kindly about all sorts of hardware and the eventual good that can come of it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 13, 2014)

Irony said:


> Lol, that's what I was thinking. I just got Borderlands 2, and I'm gonna not play it...so sad. Looks like I'm gonna be reading a book for the next week, lol



Borderlands 2 isn't very CPU intensive. I play it all the time on my 2600k system, while the system is crunching. It's barely noticeable that your crunching while playing Borderlands 2. So you can GAME ON and CRUNCH ON at the same time.


----------



## xvi (Feb 13, 2014)

TRWOV said:


>


Hold on.. If I stick a blue portal on the wall here, ship you the Aperture Science Handheld Portal Device, then you stick an orange portal on the wall there... Hey TRWOV! What's your mailing address?


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Borderlands 2 isn't very CPU intensive. I play it all the time on my 2600k system, while the system is crunching. It's barely noticeable that your crunching while playing Borderlands 2. So you can GAME ON and CRUNCH ON at the same time.


good point but i got bf4 for free from one of my mining buddies and i'm going to miss that game.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 13, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> i dont see any stats on the page for my work. does this update frequently? borderlands 2 is really good too



Here is your FreeDC page: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=895444

It shows BOINC credits, not WCG points so don't fret if they don't match (1 BOINC = 7 WCG). WCG updates 3 times a day, validation time depends on the WU quorum. The same WU is sent to 3 or more people so you'll get credit when everyone sends their results.


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> well good news is i just looked 3 are valid and another is pending validation and thats not counting the other 8 that are currently running and thats awesome because those got 50 mins before they are finished. yeah going through the result status i see the progress i'm making.



You have results posted on FreeDC so we did our customary Team welcome here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...er-welcome-thread.135433/page-30#post-3064768

Thanks for your contribution!


----------



## dhoshaw (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm still doing what I can.


----------



## volkor (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in too


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Here is your FreeDC page: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=895444
> 
> It shows BOINC credits, not WCG points so don't fret if they don't match (1 BOINC = 7 WCG). WCG updates 3 times a day, validation time depends on the WU quorum. The same WU is sent to 3 or more people so you'll get credit when everyone sends their results.


yea i just looked it up i'm monitoring the page along with my mining page i have 1,564  points so far and that was updated 6 hours ago. hope the 2 softwares dont conflict but i'm not using cpu miner so i just got to make sure boinc doesn't send any gpu work or it may interfere with bfgminer. speaking of which i should start folding again. does anybody know how to disable that boinc screensaver. its really buggy


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 13, 2014)

Right click on desktop > Personalize > Screen saver. Set it to none.


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> yea i just looked it up i'm monitoring the page along with my mining page i have 1,564  points so far and that was updated 6 hours ago. hope the 2 softwares dont conflict but i'm not using cpu miner so i just got to make sure boinc doesn't send any gpu work or it may interfere with bfgminer. speaking of which i should start folding again.* does anybody know how to disable that boinc screensaver. its really buggy*



You can either uncheck it when the BOINC Manager is installed or just change the screensaver setting in Windows to none.

TRWOV- ninja'd me! 

Also, no need to worry about gpu work in WCG- they haven't had a gpu project going for nearly a year


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2014)

So letting the rig spool up and getting points, how does this challenge work? I'm not sure how to ask but does everyone start from zero Saturday and whatever each helper accumulates during the week get tossed into the pot for a grand total?

Don't shoot me im half asleep


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Right click on desktop > Personalize > Screen saver. Set it to none.


lol i checked that and whats wierd is in win8.1 pro it shows none but when you click on it to see all the options it really was enabled.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 13, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> So letting the rig spool up and getting points, how does this challenge work? I'm not sure how to ask but does everyone start from zero Saturday and whatever each helper accumulates during the week get tossed into the pot for a grand total?
> 
> Don't shoot me im half asleep



It's a points challenge so the way to keep track is to compare your total points when the challenge starts to the total points when it ends (which is how we did it like a at time I believe), and the difference is how many points you bring in. 

Individually it's no biggie since there is no real first place winner/prize. That's what's great, everyone who participates gets a chance to win something


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> So letting the rig spool up and getting points, how does this challenge work? I'm not sure how to ask but does everyone start from zero Saturday and whatever each helper accumulates during the week get tossed into the pot for a grand total?
> 
> Don't shoot me im half asleep



The challenge is the Team total (see link in OP) and for prizes, which is our Team thing- nothing to do with WCG, we will look at the 7 day total at FreeDC on 2/22 to ensure that the 5,000 pt requirement has been met as well as the  "Participate for the duration of the TechPowerUp February Challenge" requirement*

* means- points generated every day during the challenge.

Reminder- if either requirement (above) is missed for the prize drawing... please drop me a PM and we can work something out


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2014)

Under the Bionic preferences (disk and memory usage)
what should the memory be set at?


----------



## Norton (Feb 13, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Under the Bionic preferences (disk and memory usage)
> what should the memory be set at?



These are my setting- which are the default iirc....


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2014)

Does this look about right? I did change the memory to match Nortons screen shot after I took a snip of my screen.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 13, 2014)

How much memory do you have? I havn't seen memory go passed 30% on a system with 8gb of ram and using all 8 threads. If it can have 3gb allocated to boinc I bet it is golden.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 13, 2014)

james888 said:


> How much memory do you have? I havn't seen memory go passed 30% on a system with 8gb of ram and using all 8 threads. If it can have 3gb allocated to boinc I bet it is golden.


16gb's of 2666mhz stuff


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 13, 2014)

count me in!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 13, 2014)

dang i just realized i cant mod or work on my android or anything hell all i can do is mod bios's
even worse my androids cynagen mod is acting stupid and i have to go into ubuntu to fix it


----------



## Nordic (Feb 14, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> 16gb's of 2666mhz stuff


That is more than plenty. Nice ram too.


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2014)

*Less than 24 hrs to go until challenge start!
37* Teams have signed up so far!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Less than 24 hrs to go until challenge start!
> 35+* Teams have signed up so far!


do we all have to have 5000 points before it starts? i am ready for a week of crunching.


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> do we all have to have 5000 points before it starts? i am ready for a week of crunching.



Points every day starting 24 hrs from now- minimum of 5k points crunched between then and 2/22*

*more is better for the Team and WCG research naturally


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> Points every day starting 24 hrs from now- minimum of 5k points crunched between then and 2/22*
> 
> *more is better for the Team and WCG research naturally


ok sweet well i'm crunching nonstop from yesterday on i go around the clock.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2014)

Just brought over my bro's 4670k so that's going to be up and running from here on out.


Oops, forgot to say, "Thanks Norton for your wisdom!" 


Edit: had to turn down the CPU usage on this 4670k because it's just too dang hot.  This weekend I'll be swapping a different cooler on it, so that should help out a little bit.  If it stays really bad, I'll delid this sucker


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Just brought over my bro's 4670k so that's going to be up and running from here on out.
> 
> 
> Oops, forgot to say, "Thanks Norton for your wisdom!"
> ...


i'm underwater on my 3770k and i had to bring it down to 40% because it was staying in the 80's. 

btw check this out. https://plus.google.com/107563301282543022201/posts/A339SUffD3f


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> i'm underwater on my 3770k and i had to bring it down to 40% because it was staying in the 80's.
> 
> btw check this out. https://plus.google.com/107563301282543022201/posts/A339SUffD3f



You should be able to pull a much higher WCG load than that w/o affecting temps too much- a 3770k should get run around 5k ppd @ stock on air


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> You should be able to pull a much higher WCG load than that w/o affecting temps too much- a 3770k should get run around 5k ppd @ stock on air


its not taking the vcore too well i even dropped it down to 4.7GHz vcore 1.330 i think i will have to bring the overclock down a bit more.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> its not taking the vcore too well i even dropped it down to 4.7GHz vcore 1.330 i think i will have to bring the overclock down a bit more.


I have mine set @ 4.6 1.28v and sitting 52-54c on water abd shes finally spooling up nicely now and I still have one more day till it's balls to the wall crunching.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 14, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I have mine set @ 4.6 1.28v and sitting 52-54c on water abd shes finally spooling up nicely now and I still have one more day till it's balls to the wall crunching.


max tdp is 77W but if you use the calculators around they will tell you what its pulling from the psu as it goes up with oc'ing


----------



## Doc41 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hearing about how much PPD these new CPU's output makes me feel like i have an ancient CPU 
recently looked at my stats and if i calculated correctly i'm averaging about 1k Points Per Week with about 60% usage


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> max tdp is 77W but if you use the calculators around they will tell you what its pulling from the psu as it goes up with oc'ing


yup the wattage meter at the wall shows 177w crunching @ 4.6ghz


----------



## Irony (Feb 14, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Hearing about how much PPD these new CPU's output makes me feel like i have an ancient CPU
> recently looked at my stats and if i calculated correctly i'm averaging about 1k Points Per Week with about 60% usage


Lol, that's like the output of a quad core android


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2014)

Motherboard and CPU should be out by tomorrow morning. The south got hit hard and most will be melted today. SOOOOOOO glad I bought a 4x4 truck!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2014)

Both servers are up and running as of 2am last night. They should be fully spooled up by tomorrow morning. Now if I could only keep the i7 from crashing every couple of hours....

Go TPU!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 14, 2014)

8,118 points now.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> yup the wattage meter at the wall shows 177w crunching @ 4.6ghz



Not bad at all.    My 4770k @4.4 pulls about 208w


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2014)

Motherboard and CPU shipped to norton! It will make a NICE cruncher!

What we had!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Both servers are up and running as of 2am last night. They should be fully spooled up by tomorrow morning. Now if I could only keep the i7 from crashing every couple of hours....
> 
> Go TPU!


whats the clock on the I7 Buck?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Not bad at all.    My 4770k @4.4 pulls about 208w


 That is right about what my i7 4770K @ 4.4 pulls as well (206w).


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> 8,118 points now.



Those are WCG points I think- we will be using BOINC points (1 BOINC pt= 7 WCG pts)

You just passed 1,000 BOINC pts this am:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=895444


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2014)

*Less than 6 hrs to go until challenge start!
Get ready, help each other, do the best you can, and thanks in advance for your help!!!!*  

*note- I'll miss the start unfortunately due to getting back late but will be back as soon as I can


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 14, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> whats the clock on the I7 Buck?


i7-870 @ 4.0Ghz/1.39vcore that runs 75C on water.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Motherboard and CPU shipped to norton! It will make a NICE cruncher!
> 
> What we had!




Baahh ya call that snow lol.

Look at what I deal with on a weekly basis






and my 80,000lbs rig stuck to sheer ice doing 70mph with a 25mph cross wind lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2014)

LOL in the south that is considered "smowmagedon!"


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL in the south that is considered "smowmagedon!"


lol sorry but I have to laugh when I hear the southern states get snow and that part of the country stops dead in there tracks.

I guess that's why America don't start a war with Canada cuz your solders would freeze to death lol.

Just poking at ya brandon 

And what time does the challenge start? and what time zone we working off of?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2014)

We have plenty of soldiers up here in Alaska


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 14, 2014)

HammerON said:


> We have plenty of soldiers up here in Alaska


You mean cloned Canadians lol


----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I guess that's why America don't start a war with Canada cuz your solders would freeze to death lol.



Pfft...  I think it has to do with that fact that all that's up there is more of this so what's the point....






 

i'm just poking at you Brad


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 15, 2014)

Its only 77F her in Las Vegas, and I am also reporting, no snow yet.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 15, 2014)

***question, I have about 4-5 days of work on WCG to upload. It it better to upload it now or just do it tomorrow. And will it count towards the contest. I forget to turn on the wifi on my gaming laptop.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

*Challenge Time!!!*​
Alright boys and girls, we are now in challenge territory so make sure all your rigs are up and running as best as they can!  Let's do our best in putting off our gaming urges 

Crunch on!  



yotano211 said:


> ***question, I have about 4-5 days of work on WCG to upload. It it better to upload it now or just do it tomorrow. And will it count towards the contest. I forget to turn on the wifi on my gaming laptop.



It won't matter as far as the challenge is concerned if you upload tomorrow, but I'd prefer to do it sooner than later.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Challenge Time!!!*​
> Alright boys and girls, we are now in challenge territory so make sure all your rigs are up and running as best as they can!  Let's do our best in putting off our gaming urges
> 
> Crunch on!
> ...



Sandbagger!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2014)

call him a sandbagger, wait until you see the first update tomorrow. lol


----------



## Thefumigator (Feb 15, 2014)

Already crunching, not sure if I want to win a prize, sincerely, I want to help TPU! 
I begun a bit earlier because I didn't know how this would work. I had folding at home for a while in the past but WCG is new to me...

My rigs:

AMD Athlon X2 4200 (2 cores - 65Watts)
Intel Core i3-330M (4 threads - 35Watts) 
AMD C60 (8 Watts Dual core 1.3Ghz with IGP Radeon 6290 not recognized, too slow, too busy doing other work, giving up soon)
AMD Phenom X4 9550 (4 cores 2.2Ghz - 95Watts)
AMD FX 8320 (8 cores 3.5Ghz - 125Watts + Radeon HD5450 recognized correctly)
AMD A6-3400M (4 cores @1.4Ghz + IGP Radeon 6520, recognized as unknown radeon, not sure if its working)
Intel Pentium M 1.6Ghz (too slow, giving up soon)
Intel Pentium 4 (presscott 3.0Ghz) (too slow, power hungry, giving up soon)


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 15, 2014)

Add a complete Humble Sid Meier Bundle for the game giveaway.





Alright Crunchers, _*come get some*_... pie


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Add a complete Humble Sid Meier Bundle for the game giveaway.
> 
> Alright Crunchers, come get some... pie



Awesome! 

Speaking of game giveaway, you guys can expect more on that tomorrow. With the huge assortment of games, there's something for everyone, I'm sure! 

Thanks to all the contributors


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 15, 2014)

So we can all spool up the CPUs? I dont know the time zone the it starts at. Its still 8:17pm here and 11:17pm on the eastern cost, US.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> *Challenge Time!!!*​
> Alright boys and girls, we are now in challenge territory so make sure all your rigs are up and running as best as they can!  Let's do our best in putting off our gaming urges
> 
> Crunch on!
> ...


lol i'm modding gpu's on overclock.net so i cant crunch to the fullest but i will try.


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> So we can all spool up the CPUs? I dont know the time zone the it starts at. Its still 8:17pm here and 11:17pm on the eastern cost, US.


Go for it! 

Challenge officially started at Midnight (UTC) or 7pm Eastern (just over 6hrs ago).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2014)

I just want to say that on this first day of the challenge, I ThE_MaD_ShOt am aiming for a 50 to 60k day. Optimistic I know but hey Santa still comes around.


----------



## Bow (Feb 15, 2014)

Once I hit the minimum for prize entry if someone needs help I will  Crunch for them.


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 15, 2014)

I need help but not with crunching.


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I just want to say that on this first day of the challenge, I ThE_MaD_ShOt am *aiming for a 50 to 60k day*. Optimistic I know but hey Santa still comes around.



You're getting pretty close so far today! 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=796017


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> You're getting pretty close so far today!
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=796017


40k on first update for #1 spot but I wont stay there just close to there. Lol

Almost at 10k points for next update so 50 to 60k may be in reach.


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm at around 25k so far today and hoping to get close to 35k for today and tomorrow 

FYI- I've got a feeling that there's a new thread about to open within the next few hours.... keep an eye out for it!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2014)

I am offically 138 points from 50k for the day. Our first day in the challenge is going to be good.


----------



## Thefumigator (Feb 15, 2014)

Milestones Today
farlex85 passes 25,000
fullinfusion passes 20,000
*thefumigator* passes 10,000
destructioncss passes 4,000
Kumra passes 1,000
djthrottleboi passes 3,000

HURRA!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2014)

Thefumigator said:


> Milestones Today
> farlex85 passes 25,000
> fullinfusion passes 20,000
> *thefumigator* passes 10,000
> ...


Great job man !!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

Norton said:


> FYI- I've got a feeling that there's a new thread about to open within the next few hours.... keep an eye out for it!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

*IT'S ALIVE!!!*​


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 15, 2014)

How many times a day does stats.free-dc.org update?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 15, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> How many times a day does stats.free-dc.org update?


Just a few. The last time is the time that really counts though. Its about 5pm pst but I don't have an exact time. Norton would know but I figured I would give you some sort of answer.


----------



## Norton (Feb 15, 2014)

james888 said:


> Just a few. The last time is the time that really counts though. Its about 5pm pst but I don't have an exact time. Norton would know but I figured I would give you some sort of answer.



Usually FreeDC updates 3x per day- approx. 10am, 4pm, 9pm (Eastern)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 15, 2014)

For the last update you want to do an upload no later then 7pm eastern or it may not count.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 16, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> For the last update you want to do an upload no later then 7pm eastern or it may not count.


how do we manually upload?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 16, 2014)

Click on the "Projects" tab and make sure the project is highlighted. Then click "Update" in the left under Commands.





You can also use this to have them report automatically when a WU finishes:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-wcg_config.106370/


----------



## Norton (Feb 16, 2014)

*Challenge Results Day 1- TPU takes the lead!!! *





Great job Team!!!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 16, 2014)

A commanding lead you mean.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 16, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Click on the "Projects" tab and make sure the project is highlighted. Then click "Update" in the left under Commands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok lol i forgot i did a xml file. check me out 



42,863 points.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 16, 2014)

this is my desktop when i'm not working


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2014)

I got busy andi think I was late on the last update. Atleast I got my mark for today. Finished with 55k for the day. Tomorrow lets see if I can hit 25k


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 16, 2014)

Great job guys that a commanding lead!!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2014)

Great job guys


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 16, 2014)

Even without Kai were are going well (though I still miss him).


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2014)

Like I was saying, if you miss the update deadline you leave points on the table. I left 10k points on the table this morning.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2014)

lETS GET IT GOING! Got 12 threads going good!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 16, 2014)

PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 16, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> lETS GET IT GOING! Got 12 threads going good!
> 
> View attachment 54744


How do you get the workers to run in HIGH PRIORITY?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 16, 2014)

Vinska said:


> PUSH IT TO THE LIMIT!!!














fullinfusion said:


> How do you get the workers to run in HIGH PRIORITY?



By running them late. Notice the deadline.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 16, 2014)

@TRWOW Exactly! This is exactly what I had in mind!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 16, 2014)

Brandon, these 1366's are pretty badass for crunching.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 16, 2014)

55,995 points and counting


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 16, 2014)

here take a guess what my cpu *3770K* 4.6Ghz is running at crunching @ 100%

This thread is so dang slow I thought id start a guessing game


----------



## Nordic (Feb 16, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> here take a guess what my cpu *3770K* 4.6Ghz is running at crunching @ 100%
> 
> This thread is so dang slow I thought id start a guessing game


Speed, points, heat?

Speed? I would say 4.6ghz. Points you just passed 30,000 mile marker while getting roughly 6k ppd. Watts? I am going to guess +-10w from 177w. Temps. I am going to guess  52-54c.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 16, 2014)

This is how you push it to the limit


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 16, 2014)

james888 said:


> Speed, points, heat?
> 
> Speed? I would say 4.6ghz. Points you just passed 30,000 mile marker while getting roughly 6k ppd. Watts? I am going to guess +-10w from 177w. Temps. I am going to guess  52-54c.


Great guess, points so far just hit 32121, watt meter is showing






Temperature's


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 16, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> This is how you push it to the limit


Bahhahahah don't think so!

This is the 1st time I'm letting the rig run while I'm away for the week on the road, so yeah it's a modest clock but is getting the job done and it's 110% stable.

I could run 5.1GHz at your voltage but I've never tested it for the long term... Sure your faster but like they say the turtle always win's the race when one's overclock takes a dump and one's not around to fire things back up


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 16, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Bahhahahah don't think so!
> 
> This is the 1st time I'm letting the rig run while I'm away for the week on the road, so yeah it's a modest clock but is getting the job done and it's 110% stable.
> 
> I could run 5.1GHz at your voltage but I've never tested it for the long term... Sure your faster but like they say the turtle always win's the race when one's overclock takes a dump and one's not around to fire things back up



I am running that on the laptop at 93C. But I run at 4.5 for 24/7 runs. If I had a desktop I would go quad socket but I am not there yet.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 16, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Great guess, points so far just hit 32121, watt meter is showing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was close. I got my 177w number from your 2700k wattage you mentioned. My temps were from you saying what your cpu was getting from a few days, or weeks, ago. I don't remember.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm hoping to break the 10k during this challenge, almost did it ysterday.  Perhaps after I swap the cooler and increase to 100% on 3rd pc, I may be able to accomplish it.  I thought for sure I've be able to break past that with ease with 3 pcs 

Obviously that's nothing to the monstrous ppd that our leaders are putting out


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I'm hoping to break the 10k during this challenge, almost did it ysterday.  Perhaps after I swap the cooler and increase to 100% on 3rd pc, I may be able to accomplish it.  I thought for sure I've be able to break past that with ease with 3 pcs
> 
> Obviously that's nothing to the monstrous ppd that our leaders are putting out



the amount of ppd some of them make is insane. I am in ahhh sometimes, hehehe


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> the amount of ppd some of them make is insane. I am in ahhh sometimes, hehehe



Indeed so, really awe-some!


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2014)

*Challenge Results Day 2- TPU holds the lead!!! *




Great job Team!!!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 17, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> This is how you push it to the limit


thats too much vcore for me i can run that at 1.330 but 2 240mm rads wont help my  temps. i need a refridgerator for my rads


@Norton where am i so far?


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 17, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> thats too much vcore for me i can run that at 1.330 but 2 240mm rads wont help my  temps. i need a refridgerator for my rads
> 
> 
> @Norton where am i so far?


I might get a beter vcore if my dads place wasnt so warm. I will still be here for another week.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Challenge Results Day 2- TPU holds the lead!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Burn the frenchies and release the hounds on the Christians.


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> thats too much vcore for me i can run that at 1.330 but 2 240mm rads wont help my  temps. i need a refridgerator for my rads
> 
> 
> @Norton where am i so far?



You're about 80% spooled up from what I see now- figure another 1,000 ppd (BOINC pts) or so to be 100% spooled up.

*note- when you get 100k BOINC points you get your WCG cruncher badge like we have in our sigs


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> thats too much vcore for me i can run that at 1.330 but 2 240mm rads wont help my  temps. i need a refridgerator for my rads
> 
> 
> @Norton where am i so far?



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today

You got rank 25th in points today and are placed 339th in terms of total points within the team.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2014)

Any of you Debian-heads know how I can get these Linux rigs to report work immediately? The "Easy WCG_config" does not work in Linux. Help @Mindweaver !


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 17, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> I might get a beter vcore if my dads place wasnt so warm. I will still be here for another week.


yeah that does hurt a little.


Norton said:


> You're about 80% spooled up from what I see now- figure another 1,000 ppd (BOINC pts) or so to be 100% spooled up.
> 
> *note- when you get 100k BOINC points you get your WCG cruncher badge like we have in our sigs


will be getting that then


TRWOV said:


> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=bwcg&team=22175&sort=today
> 
> You got rank 25th in points today and are placed 339th in terms of total points within the team.


is that good? to be #25


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2014)

Just got the cooler changed on the 4670k from stock to a Corsair A50 (picked it up cheap on a performancepcs closeout, recommended by Norton).

Running at stock turbo boost of 3.8ghz, and temps are sitting in the high 50's, ~57C so far.  That's an amazing difference of 30C over stock!  
Now the 4670k is running at 100% so I hope I can get a little ppd boost 

edit: also got a Rosewill wireless card installed in that pc, so now I don't need an ethernet cable stretching across the floor with tape over it


----------



## Irony (Feb 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> *note- when you get 100k BOINC points you get your WCG cruncher badge like we have in our sigs



Oh, I was wondering how that works. So I could get one then? I think I have like 200k BOINC points


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 17, 2014)

I noticed my I3-2100 is doing around 2000-2500PPD and my I7 is kinda crazy, some days it will pull good and others it barely does anything. I kinda worry about that motherboard as if it had something to do with it or its just being difficult.


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Any of you Debian-heads know how I can get these Linux rigs to report work immediately? The "Easy WCG_config" does not work in Linux. Help @Mindweaver !



Check this post from Mad Shot for Ubuntu setup of cc_config:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/boinc-config-utility.188567/page-2#post-2977756


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 17, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Any of you Debian-heads know how I can get these Linux rigs to report work immediately? The "Easy WCG_config" does not work in Linux. Help @Mindweaver !





Norton said:


> Check this post from Mad Shot for Ubuntu setup of cc_config:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/boinc-config-utility.188567/page-2#post-2977756


Yeah check out that post by Mad shot, every now and then that idiot comes up with something good.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 17, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeah check out that post by Mad shot, every now and then that idiot comes up with something good.


this^ lolz


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Yeah check out that post by Mad shot, every now and then that idiot comes up with something good.


Yep, it worked. Kudo's Mad_Shot and Norton for steering me right! Both rigs CC_Config files have been edited. Now I should see some consistent points.


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, it worked. Kudo's Mad_Shot and Norton for steering me right!



I just tried it on my 2600k rig and I couldn't get it to work


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> I just tried it on my 2600k rig and I couldn't get it to work


What version of Linux are you running? I'm using 12.04LTS.


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What version of Linux are you running? I'm using 12.04LTS.



Same- getting an error when I try to save it, not sure what's going on?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 17, 2014)

sudo pico /ect/boinc-client/cc_config.xml ?


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 17, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> sudo pico /ect/boinc-client/cc_config.xml ?


me love me raringtail 13.10 just instaled steamos on it so now when i boot ubuntu i can choose steamos or 13.10 ubuntu so i guess i have 3.5 os'es on this computer now.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Same- getting an error when I try to save it, not sure what's going on?



Norton, just copy-paste this into the terminal and press enter (will prompt for password, btw.) :

```
test -d /etc/boinc-client/ && \
( conf='/etc/boinc-client/cc_config.xml'; \
echo '<cc_config>' | sudo tee $conf >/dev/null \
&& echo -e '\t<options>' | sudo tee -a $conf >/dev/null \
&& echo -e '\t\t<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>' | sudo tee -a $conf >/dev/null \
&& echo -e '\t</options>' | sudo tee -a $conf >/dev/null \
&& echo '</cc_config>' | sudo tee -a $conf >/dev/null \
&& echo -e '\n\n\nDone\n') \
|| echo -e '\n\n\npoke Vinska on the forums – problems\n'; \
true
```

(based on a script from Cruncher's Guide To Linux Operating System
and thanks to this, I found there are several MAJOR bugs in the guide. Thanks, Norton! Gonna have to fix /____/ )

P.S. I totally forgot I was making that guide. *slaps self* 
Thanks again, Norton! For reminding.


----------



## dhoshaw (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll have to see if I can get my old q9550 crunching again. For some reason BOINC keeps crashing even with a reinstall.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2014)

You know, nothing can ever just go nice and smooth.  

Just got home from work and found the 3rd pc shut down.  My little nephew was over and apparently he was drawn to the power button's little blue led, and needless to say it was pushed!   Little bugger! 

Today could have been a good day for me but no.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> he was drawn to the power button's little blue led, and needless to say it was pushed!   Little bugger!


Just might be sig worthy!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You know, nothing can ever just go nice and smooth.
> 
> Just got home from work and found the 3rd pc shut down.  My little nephew was over and apparently he was drawn to the power button's little blue led, and needless to say it was pushed!   Little bugger!
> 
> Today could have been a good day for me but no.....


Just plug the power switch button into the motherboard and not the lights... unless you like them.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> Just plug the power switch button into the motherboard and not the lights... unless you like them.



It's not my pc, it's my bro's 4670k rig. I don't recall there being a separate plug for the light but I'll check it, and if so, I guess I'll unplug for the remainder of the challenge to ensure it doesn't happen again.  Then that pc is gone anyway


----------



## Nordic (Feb 17, 2014)

There is. I only plug in the pwr sw and res sw. I want as few led's lit as possible. Darkness good.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> There is. I only plug in the pwr sw and res sw. I want as few led's lit as possible. Darkness good.


Aye, that looks familiar now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> It's not my pc, it's my bro's 4670k rig. I don't recall there being a separate plug for the light but I'll check it, and if so, I guess I'll unplug for the remainder of the challenge to ensure it doesn't happen again.  Then that pc is gone anyway


Put a Mr. Yuk sticker on it! (has this spread further than the U.S.?)


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just might be sig worthy!



 Exactly what I was thinking!!! Funny stuff!


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You know, nothing can ever just go nice and smooth.
> 
> Just got home from work and found the 3rd pc shut down.  My little nephew was over and apparently he was drawn to the power button's little blue led, and needless to say it was pushed!   Little bugger!
> 
> Today could have been a good day for me but no.....



Hey when I was a kid I touched the pretty red light- unfortunately it was in a car's cigarette lighter   File that under s**t happens!

On another matter....
Went back to edit the cc_config to report results immediately in the 2600k rig and it worked this time


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Hey when I was a kid I touched the pretty red light- unfortunately it was in a car's cigarette lighter   File that under s**t happens!
> 
> On another matter....
> Went back to edit the cc_config to report results immediately in the 2600k rig and it worked this time



That's what I need to do: setup the power button to give a little shock and/or burn! 

I tried to get my main rig to report immediately and it hasn't worked, not sure what I did wrong.  There was a cc_config file already with lots of stuff in it, so I threw in the little line of code that I thought was supposed to work....  yet it hasn't.


----------



## Norton (Feb 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> That's what I need to do: setup the power button to give a little shock and/or burn!
> 
> I tried to get my main rig to report immediately and it hasn't worked, not sure what I did wrong.  There was a cc_config file already with lots of stuff in it, so I threw in the little line of code that I thought was supposed to work....  yet it hasn't.



Post a copy of the contents of your cc_config please. 

Also, are you shutting down the manager to make the changes?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> Post a copy of the contents of your cc_config please.
> 
> Also, are you shutting down the manager to make the changes?



Thanks for the help Norton


----------



## Nordic (Feb 18, 2014)

Its always the little things that get you. You as in any of us.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> That's what I need to do: setup the power button to give a little shock and/or burn!


 lol i have my case with both sides off so i just use the power button on the mobo then if people come over i throw the sides on but never plug in the case periphs broke the 10,000 milestone yesterday. i lost a lot of rank though.


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2014)

*Challenge Results Day 3- TPU #1... extending our lead!!! *





Great job Team!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah is nice to be in the lead for now, but it's amazing to see 20 teams crunching and rockin' it hard 

Keep up the awesome work


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 18, 2014)

Question guys how do I fold for another teammate? Inferno25 who is my son got both of them here only has a amd 6000 cpu and since he is 600 miles away how do I change one of my machines to help him out.


----------



## Irony (Feb 18, 2014)

Lol, I've never even heard of that before. I want a Mr Yuk shirt. lol


----------



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Question guys how do I fold for another teammate? Inferno25 who is my son got both of them here only has a amd 6000 cpu and since he is 600 miles away how do I change one of my machines to help him out.


Do you mean fold or crunch? We have had others crunch for someone else but I am not sure how...
I'm sure our Captain does though


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2014)

For crunching, wouldn't it be just logging into boinc with someone else's credentials and let it crunch?
(like when you first load up boinc, you need to log in so yo would do that with someone else's info, and then the wu's would be under their name?) 

And F@H guys, don't forget to get a piece of the game giveaway action


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 18, 2014)

oops yep crunch is what I meant old habits. I tried deleting the program and logged into his account and loaded it back in and it started in my account everything i tried it was the same thing.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 18, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> oops yep crunch is what I meant old habits. I tried deleting the program and logged into his account and loaded it back in and it started in my account everything i tried it was the same thing.



You must finish your current WUs, report, detach from project, then uninstall BOINC AND delete the C:\ProgramData\BOINC folder (it's a hidden folder, enable hidden folders in Folder Options). Install BOINC again.

Don't forget to set "Do not ask for new tasks" on the projects tab or else you'll always have more WUs to run.


----------



## m&m's (Feb 18, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> oops yep crunch is what I meant old habits. I tried deleting the program and logged into his account and loaded it back in and it started in my account everything i tried it was the same thing.



All you have to do is remove the project, then add WCG using his credentials.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 18, 2014)

m&m's said:


> All you have to do is remove the project, then add WCG using his credentials.


worked!!! Thanks!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 18, 2014)

Everyone is rocking and rolling!!! I am so excited!! It feels good to be able to contribute more this time than last! All we need now is GPU WU's back and it would be a fiesta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow (Feb 18, 2014)

I posted this before but if some one needs help once I hit the minimum for a prize entry I will crunch for you.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 18, 2014)

im not in this time but : GOGOGOGOOOO! TPU!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2014)

m&m's said:


> All you have to do is remove the project, then add WCG using his credentials.


What I hate about forums is that info like this post gets lost over time.  If you're not at the right place at the right time you will miss it.  And God help you if you try to find it latter.  @Norton , I nominate this post to a new thread that has limited access and has the best of the best ideas and info.  A super FAQ.


----------



## Norton (Feb 18, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What I hate about forums is that info like this post gets lost over time.  If you're not at the right place at the right time you will miss it.  And God help you if you try to find it latter.  @Norton , I* nominate this post to a new thread that has limited access and has the best of the best ideas and info.  A super FAQ*.


 
Excellent idea BBB! 

Will definitely work on putting something together like that after this challenge!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2014)

oops, posted in the wrong thread


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 18, 2014)

Count me in. I have my two main rigs crunching and folding for team TPU.
FX8320@4.4Ghz
I7-860@4.2Ghz

Thanks to Norton and the everyone else that was able to donate prizes for this event.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2014)

huh, I just noticed there's a prize giveaway for the competition. Am I too late for the party?


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2014)

Vinska said:


> huh, I just noticed there's a prize giveaway for the competition. Am I too late for the party?



You noticed 300 posts later?  You should get a prize just for that! 

You're all set


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

Vinska said:


> huh, I just noticed there's a prize giveaway for the competition. Am I too late for the party?





I suppose you missed the game giveaway too? . Not too late, link in my sig


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I suppose you missed the game giveaway too? . Not too late, link in my sig


lol when does that end? i am hoping i get something good as i cant buy new games lol


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> lol when does that end? i am hoping i get something good as i cant buy new games lol


 
Giveaway will be ending tomorrow night and the winners will be announced shortly thereafter.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Giveaway will be ending tomorrow night and the winners will be announced shortly thereafter.


finally got the sig thing right i forgot to do it through image url i was saving the image.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> You noticed 300 posts later?  You should get a prize just for that!


Not that hard since I just look at the subscribed thread notifications to read new posts of the regular threads and almost never look at the WCG subsection itself. And I only subscribed to this thread when the challenge was already started, if I am not mistaken.



Norton said:


> You're all set


Thanks!



manofthem said:


> I suppose you missed the game giveaway too? . Not too late, link in my sig


Thanks! Well, I noticed when I read the second post on this thread. i.e. I "noticed" it with conjunction with noticing this one


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2014)

*Challenge Results Day 4- TPU #1... Still going strong!!! *





Great job Team!!! 

*4 days left- keep it up!!!*


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

Why do I have so much work in line?

Is this much work normal or do I need to change a setting?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

Whoo!! or, "Oh non!"


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Why do I have so much work in line?
> 
> Is this much work normal or do I need to change a setting?


You're fine. As long as they get done by the deadline and are not aborted, you are fine. The CPU tests that BOINC does determines your workload downloaded, according to the number of days you allowed. No worries.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2014)

Na that is that much Fullin. Hell, I probably have 10 times that much just to insure I don't run out of work.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

Take a look at my stats is it me or is this rig slowing down?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

Ups, and Downs. That is the way of the Cruncher. Just know that it is not about the numbers and ALL about creating a better tomorrow.

Ah, hell, We all want the numbers and do outragous things to get them! However, inside, we all do it for the Science.

It's a tough row to hoe. It takes a while to, either realize you've gone insane or, learn to accept what you and your comp(s) can do.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Take a look at my stats is it me or is this rig slowing down?



Nothing to worry about. Some days I'm down to like 4.5k and then the next it's at like 7k, and most of the time that's with my 2nd pc part time.  

Only worry if you #s are drastically low for an extended time period, and then I'd be looking for WU's getting errored out.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

See? Nothing to worry about, right? Keep Crunching buddy, you've got an awesome 8 core i7 goin'!! I can only drool in your general direction.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

Arjai said:


> See? Nothing to worry about, right? Keep Crunching buddy, you've got an awesome 8 core i7 goin'!! I can only drool in your general direction.


Id up the frequency to 4.8GHz but im afraid ima loose my work and Id hate to do a shut down!

I could go to 5.1ghz but hmmm me thinks 1.59v would cause mass global warming lol

Anyways a question, AMD piledriver 8350 4 module 8 threads. How do they crunch over intel I7's 4c/8T?

We know the amd can convert video at a speedy pace but what about crunching?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Id up the frequency to 4.8GHz but im afraid ima loose my work and Id hate to do a shut down!
> 
> I could go to 5.1ghz but hmmm me thinks 1.59v would cause mass global warming lol
> 
> ...


@ThE_MaD_ShOt  or @Norton would know about that.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 19, 2014)

Back when FAAH, CEP, FAM et al were running in full, I was getting 8K on my 8350 and about 4.5K on my 3770. With MCM now in full swing and FAAH winding down I was getting 3.5K on the 8350 and 5.5K on the 3770 so the answer is, depends on the project.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 19, 2014)

Whomever hasn't already entered, you only have one more day to sign up for the WCG Challenge Game Giveaway (don't confuse with this thread's giveaway)


game giveaway link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-game-giveaway-for-the-february-challenge.197889/


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm having issues tonight! My hydro keeps going out! I hope my APC has enough juice to maintain my work load between outages.

This has been the 3rd time tonight the power has gone off.

And for you overclockers, get a dam APC for clean stable power!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

Well I just may get shot overr this, but I did a 30 second shut down and keyed in my 4.8Ghz clock into play over the 4.6 setting.. 7 extra degrease C so well see what happens.

I haven't tested this 4.8 setting for total stability but im confident it's going to run.

PS the power just dropped out again but the APC took over


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry to spam but after this 4.8 over clock and temperature in the mid 60's I bet I crack 50k today.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Well I just may get shot overr this, but I did a 30 second shut down and keyed in my 4.8Ghz clock into play over the 4.6 setting.. 7 extra degrease C so well see what happens.
> 
> I haven't tested this 4.8 setting for total stability but im confident it's going to run.
> 
> PS the power just dropped out again but the APC took over



Sometimes it's not worth it to up an OC 1-200mhz unless you know it's absolutely stable because it can yield errored results or instability issues.

Just be sure to keep en eye out of that sort of stuff and you'll be good.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, what manofthem said. BE very careful on ocing. It has to be 100% stable or you will start erroring out wu's. If you error out to many in a short time wcg will balck ball you for a short time which means all your results will have to be verified before you get credit. Not to be confused with validated. If they get thrown in the Verification pile it could take days to get credit for them.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

Is it just me or has this challenge been flying by?  I mean, we barely have 2.5 days left. Where has the time gone?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Is it just me or has this challenge been flying by?  I mean, we barely have 2.5 days left. Where has the time gone?



No kidding. Seems like we just started yesterday.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Sometimes it's not worth it to up an OC 1-200mhz unless you know it's absolutely stable because it can yield errored results or instability issues.
> 
> Just be sure to keep en eye out of that sort of stuff and you'll be good.


Ok well I jusy yhought Id try and pump out some numbers a bit faster and yes 100% stable.

Is this what I look at for errors? Is this where the errors show up?


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Is it just me or has this challenge been flying by?  I mean, we barely have 2.5 days left. Where has the time gone?


 
3.5 days  I corrected my earlier post 

Challenge ends Saturday at 7pm Eastern....

@fullinfusion - check for errors/invalids in your account at WCG under "results status"


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> 3.5 days  I corrected my earlier post
> 
> Challenge ends Saturday at 7pm Eastern....



I'll take another day


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> 3.5 days  I corrected my earlier post
> 
> Challenge ends Saturday at 7pm Eastern....
> 
> @fullinfusion - check for errors/invalids in your account at WCG under "results status"


And what am I looking for in the results status?

And whoohoo I broke 50k


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

I went through all 11 pages and see nothing but valid and some pending validation.

Is that all cool then?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

Valid is good, pending is fine, error is bad.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Valid is good, pending is fine, error is bad.


Nope didnt see one single error so she's golden! 

And i think after the challenge I'll be crunching more then just part time. Numbers is fun lol


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Nope didnt see one single error so she's golden!
> 
> And i think after the challenge I'll be crunching more then just part time. Numbers is fun lol



Awesome, glad to hear that; we always can use MOAR POWA!

I started in a challenge and I ever left


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Nope didnt see one single error so she's golden!
> 
> And i think after the challenge I'll be crunching more then just part time. Numbers is fun lol


 
and at 100k points you get our nifty little badge


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> and at 100k points you get our nifty little badge


The way this 4.8GHz clock is crunching I'll be close to the 100k point by saturday, well one can always hope hmm.

And I could always snatch up your badge Bill lol


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

i finally brok 20,000


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

time to raise my oc again.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> i finally brok 20,000


Good going man! So what clocks you running?


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Good going man! So what clocks you running?


4.6GHz cause i was running hot i'm about to crank it up as soon as i decrease my ram


----------



## xvi (Feb 20, 2014)

Vinska said:


> Norton, just copy-paste this into the terminal and press enter (will prompt for password, btw.) :
> 
> ```
> test -d /etc/boinc-client/ && \
> ...


Cruncher posts that they need help configuring BOINC in Linux.
Vinska posts cryptic script to modify a BOINC config file, pulled from a guide to help others set it up.
Vinska mysteriously acquires a bunch of cruncher computers "from school", takes top pie.

Coincidence? I think *NOT!
*
(Just kidding, Vinska. )


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> 4.6GHz cause i was running hot i'm about to crank it up as soon as i decrease my ram


Why decrease the ram?


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Why decrease the ram?


i'm at 1866 already and dont want to push it but i want to up bclk


----------



## Norton (Feb 20, 2014)

*Challenge Results Day 5- TPU #1... Simply Awesome !!! *




Great job Team!!! 
*3 days left- keep it up!!!*


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Challenge Results Day 5- TPU #1... Simply Awesome !!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit and on day 2 I was looking at team France and seen the number of ppl crunching vs TPU and thought oh oh it wont be long till they catch up but hell yeah we got a great team running!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> i'm at 1866 already and dont want to push it but i want to up bclk


your bclk is going to crash your rig man... Id leave it be and just bump the multi up a notch.. If you claim to run 4.8GHz @ 1.39v then open up a window if it's cool enough out side.

I went from 4.6 to 4.8GHz last night and the only thing that went up was my points and about a 5c increase in temps but im on water and opened up the window.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> your bclk is going to crash your rig man... Id leave it be and just bump the multi up a notch.. If you claim to run 4.8GHz @ 1.39v then open up a window if it's cool enough out side.
> 
> I went from 4.6 to 4.8GHz last night and the only thing that went up was my points and about a 5c increase in temps but im on water and opened up the window.


lol i'm on water too i love to take the multiplier so far then use bclk for the rest


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> lol i'm on water too i love to take the multiplier so far then use bclk for the rest


I hear what your saying but those 3770K's can only go so high with bclk but really id just hold off on it till the challenge is done.
You wouldnt want to wake up yo a BSOD and miss out on all the points your making.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> I hear what your saying but those 3770K's can only go so high with bclk but really id just hold off on it till the challenge is done.
> You wouldnt want to wake up yo a BSOD and miss out on all the points your making.


lol dont worry i got lots of experience with ivy. 3570k is the same cpu minus Hyperthreading and even uses the same vcore for the same clock rates as well lol the oc's i apply are the same that i applied to my 3570k


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

Ivy... pfft.  Haswell FTW


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> lol dont worry i got lots of experience with ivy. 3570k is the same cpu minus Hyperthreading and even uses the same vcore for the same clock rates as well lol the oc's i apply are the same that i applied to my 3570k


I guess I can say that I have the mobile version of the 3770k, 3920xm. I got my running between 4.4-4.6


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> lol dont worry i got lots of experience with ivy. 3570k is the same cpu minus Hyperthreading and even uses the same vcore for the same clock rates as well lol the oc's i apply are the same that i applied to my 3570k


Not worried but good luck, see ya in the points standing 

Oh and you said your water cooled? Doesnt the cooler work very well if you need to back it down some? Just a question and not starting a pissn match I'm just curious that's all. I like to learn from others on what works and what don't.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Ivy... pfft.  Haswell FTW


Wanna cinibench against ivy bro? Ill even let ya have a head start


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Not worried but good luck, see ya in the points standing
> 
> Oh and you said your water cooled? Doesnt the cooler work very well if you need to back it down some? Just a question and not starting a pissn match I'm just curious that's all. I like to learn from others on what works and what don't.


lol its not a matter of the normal temps its the matter of all the stuff i'm doing simultaneously since multitasking is a passion of mine and my loops config is a bit off it goes pump>240mm rad>cpu>240mm rad   to get better efficiency i will have to put the rads together but in the meantime i can run 4.8 without worries but i dont like running high when i'm not paying attention as i am mining gpu's and asic's as well. plus one rad has pushpush/none and the other rad is just push. sadly with the gpu's being bios modded it pushes a lot of heat into the rads as well but when i get my crates set up i will be running in a crate or 3 and i will have a lot better ventilation. i need open air


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2014)

The way this cpu has spooled up @ 4.8 I believe Im looking at 60k by the end of the day


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 20, 2014)

Just added another 2600k to the cause. 12 cores-20 threads and another 4 cores folding for inferno25.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

how do i add my country to the free-dc stats?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> lol dont worry i got lots of experience with ivy. 3570k is the same cpu minus Hyperthreading and even uses the same vcore for the same clock rates as well lol the oc's i apply are the same that i applied to my 3570k



Keep in mind though, unless you disable Hyperthreading with the 3770K it is very limited. Hyperthreading can cause some failures when oc'ing.


----------



## xvi (Feb 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Ivy... pfft.  Haswell FTW


I'm more of a Chomper man, myself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2014)

We are rocking frances world right now! they have to be more pissed than the Russian hockey players in sochi


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Keep in mind though, unless you disable Hyperthreading with the 3770K it is very limited. Hyperthreading can cause some failures when oc'ing.


well aware of this and its limited to an extent also optional but you can run 5.0GHz  even up to 5.1 or 5.2 with ht before it becomes a problem and yes temps will go up but then it also depends on mobo combo too as asus mobo's tend to run higher oc's than gigabytes with a lower vcore just got to make sure you got the power and the cooling. my first oc on this chip was 5.0GHz


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> how do i add my country to the free-dc stats?



You don't. You add it on the WCG site and then Free-DC pulls Your country from there.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

Vinska said:


> You don't. You add it on the WCG site and then Free-DC pulls Your country from there.


ok i was trying to figure that bit out in the WCG forums right?


----------



## xvi (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> ok i was trying to figure that bit out in the WCG forums right?


Not quite the forums. It's in your WCG.org profile (here's a link), then you'll be looking for this:


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

xvi said:


> Not quite the forums. It's in your WCG.org profile (here's a link), then you'll be looking for this:


thank you so much


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

now last issue is why wont the connect to twitter thing work right?


----------



## Arjai (Feb 20, 2014)

Mine works...?


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Mine works...?





this is my error been getting this since i signed up.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 20, 2014)

clean browser cache and cookies?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> View attachment 54827
> this is my error been getting this since i signed up.





djthrottleboi said:


> View attachment 54827
> this is my error been getting this since i signed up.


I had the same problem untill I changed the memory size in thenbionic manager. You didnt go and up th bus speed last night did ya? That causes tones of errors in alot of software.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

Vinska said:


> clean browser cache and cookies?


thats more likely than not the issue as i keep my browser stacked as i provide a lot of tech support and research new mods for my galaxy while checking bundles and all types of other stuff lol i haven't had less than 10 pages at a time and thats a lot of cookies from all those sites.


fullinfusion said:


> I had the same problem untill I changed the memory size in thenbionic manager. You didnt go and up th bus speed last night did ya? That causes tones of errors in alot of software.


this has nothing to do with your software this is webpage related so more than likely its the cookies and cache as i haven't even changed my oc yet but i have been modding my gpu's again.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

how can i embed a widget in my sig?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> how can i embed a widget in my sig?


Are widget type things even allowed in sigs?  W1zzard has set it so certain things aren't allowed


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forum-guidelines.197329/

Anything wanted outside of the guidelines needs to be approved by W1zzard.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Are widget type things even allowed in sigs?  W1zzard has set it so certain things aren't allowed





HammerON said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forum-guidelines.197329/
> 
> Anything wanted outside of the guidelines needs to be approved by W1zzard.


just wanted to throw in my  WCG widget.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 21, 2014)

HammerON said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/forum-guidelines.197329/
> 
> Anything wanted outside of the guidelines needs to be approved by W1zzard.



Oh snap, my current avatar _might_ be against the rules 


Spoiler



"No sexually suggestive avatars or signatures are allowed." –W1zzard
Meanwhile, the magazine depicted in my avatar may or may not be considered sexually suggestive. IDK...


Better changed it NOW, lol! [and I did!]

Thanks for pointing me there, HammerON – I was not aware of this rules post


----------



## HammerON (Feb 21, 2014)

W1zzard just added it back to the forums a couple weeks ago. After the switch to the new forum layout the guidelines were missing


----------



## Norton (Feb 21, 2014)

*Challenge Results Day 6- TPU #1... Excellence!!! *





Great job Team!!! 
*Less than 48 hours to go- don't stop now!!!*


----------



## Bow (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2014)

Great work team!  

Feels good in our special places, eh?!


----------



## Irony (Feb 21, 2014)

Cuss yeah!!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Challenge Results Day 6- TPU #1... Excellence!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Whoop Whoop!!*


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2014)

M-o-o-n, that spells first place..............

See if anyone recognizes what I am referring to with the "M-o-o-n" LOLOLOL


----------



## Arjai (Feb 21, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> M-o-o-n, that spells first place..............
> 
> See if anyone recognizes what I am referring to with the "M-o-o-n" LOLOLOL



?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2014)

Arjai said:


> ?


+1


----------



## Irony (Feb 21, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> M-o-o-n, that spells first place..............
> 
> See if anyone recognizes what I am referring to with the "M-o-o-n" LOLOLOL


Tom Cullen?


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 21, 2014)

Irony said:


> Tom Cullen?



Bingo.........The Stand.


----------



## Irony (Feb 21, 2014)

Haha, what do I get? Lol, I've never seen it or read the book, just familiar with the quote


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2014)

Bow said:


>


Is that for how we're doing in this Challenge, or because it's about to snow again?


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> thats more likely than not the issue as i keep my browser stacked as i provide a lot of tech support and research new mods for my galaxy while checking bundles and all types of other stuff lol i haven't had less than 10 pages at a time and thats a lot of cookies from all those sites.
> 
> this has nothing to do with your software this is webpage related so more than likely its the cookies and cache as i haven't even changed my oc yet but i have been modding my gpu's again.


It was just a suggestion bud nothing more, I had the same issue till I changed the disk space.. Sorry for trying to help


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 21, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> It was just a suggestion bud nothing more, I had the same issue till I changed the disk space.. Sorry for trying to help


i wasn't saying you were wrong just saying in this case its a error brought about by win 8.1 due to them always messing up a perfect build and that leads mt to my next question why didn't i boot into mac and do it lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 21, 2014)

i'm just saying


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 21, 2014)

^
Pfft I drive truck for a living and only twice I haven't seen snow falling or drifting across the hwy this winter. It been a nasty one for sure!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 21, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> ^
> Pfft I drive truck for a living and only twice I haven't seen snow falling or drifting across the hwy this winter. It been a nasty one for sure!


yeah it doesn't help that i'm in wisconsin as the upper midwest gets tons of it we got like 7 to 10 inches the other day. we're to close to canada and not close enough to the equator


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 21, 2014)

i messed up big time lol i installed updates and restarted the computer without suspending the client and so when it said this app is preventing you from restarting i clicked restart anyway now i got invalids. now i got results going through verification. its only some of them but i think its because i interrupted all 8 threads its the mcm1 results.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 21, 2014)

Finally back in town and I see TPU is killin it! I'm accepting no new work to burn up the cache(s), then it's back to folding "with a vengeance". I should still be posting strong numbers through Sat night. Congrat's on a successful challenge boyz!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Finally back in town and I see TPU is killin it! I'm accepting no new work to burn up the cache(s), the it's back to folding "with a vengeance". I should still be posting strong numbers through Sat night. Congrat's on a successful challenge boyz!!!!



Well, while you were gone, you were killin' it in the pie charts every day, but i'm sure you already knew that.  Thanks for all your help 
Let us know when we can reciprocate the favor for the next big folding challenge


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2014)

*Challenge Results Day 7- TPU #1... Awesomesauce!!! *




Great job Team!!! 
*Less than 24 hours to go- We're in the home stretch now!!!*


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Challenge Results Day 7- TPU #1... Awesomesauce!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow we are really dominating. Like no contest


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> wow we are really dominating. Like no contest



We can't do what we're doing without you and everyone else doing the best they can! 

Take a bow Team! You're all doing great!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 22, 2014)

Pushing it to the max currently. Finally got myself to stop gaming daily. Two days sober. I know I have a lot of rig maintenance to do once this challenge is over. The lady is doesn't like computers being all out in the open where they are anymore.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> We can't do what we're doing without you and everyone else doing the best they can!
> 
> Take a bow Team! You're all doing great!



eh i beg to differ you guys have the lead by 7.5 million and sadly due to my forcing restarts my results not only are coming in slow but even without the few points i put in you guys would still have the lead by 7.5 million


----------



## Irony (Feb 22, 2014)

That's a part of what makes this type of work so wonderful, even though every individual computer eventually has some sort of issue or downtime the work still gets done. As long as enough people put in what they can when they can


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> eh i beg to differ you guys have the lead by 7.5 million and sadly due to my forcing restarts my results not only are coming in slow but even without the few points i put in you guys would still have the lead by 7.5 million



We put the call out, the Team stepped up- new and old Team members worked together and we pulled our normal daily totals up 30-50% to reach that level




Irony said:


> That's a part of what makes this type of work so wonderful, even though every individual computer eventually has some sort of issue or downtime the work still gets done. As long as enough people put in what they can when they can



This


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> We put the call out, the Team stepped up- new and old Team members worked together and we pulled our normal daily totals up 30-50% to reach that level
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is awesome


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> We put the call out, the Team stepped up- new and old Team members worked together and we pulled our normal daily totals up 30-50% to reach that level



Absolutely. During these times, we really put forth the effort, and it feels great to do so.

My wife, for one, hates having the 3rd pc and having it run all the time, but it feels great to have had it up for the Challenge.  I can't do it 24/7/365 due to restraints, but for the limited time it works out; yet that's just one pc added.

We should all feel good about the work we do. Even if we don't put out crazy ppd like Ion, Vinska, Buck, Norton, and those high leaders, we are part of the team, a terrific team. Team TPU is made up of a lot for of awesome members!

  for all our hard work!


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 22, 2014)

I had to endure the endless blah blah of a 65 year Cuban man, my dad, complain about his power bill yesterday. I am running 3 laptops at 100% and no gaming. I ended up just paying for the entire thing, I cant wait to go back to my own place. I keep saying to myself, soon...soon...soon....soon...soon ....


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 22, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> I had to endure the endless blah blah of a 65 year Cuban man, my dad, complain about his power bill yesterday. I am running 3 laptops at 100% and no gaming. I ended up just paying for the entire thing, I cant wait to go back to my own place. I keep saying to myself, soon...soon...soon....soon...soon ....


my fiance only complains about the fire hazard my system represents lol i use more powwaahhhh gaming as my gpu's are bios modded


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> I had to endure the endless blah blah of a 65 year Cuban man, my dad, complain about his power bill yesterday. I am running 3 laptops at 100% and no gaming. I ended up just paying for the entire thing, I cant wait to go back to my own place. I keep saying to myself, soon...soon...soon....soon...soon ....



"Que coño hizo chico?!"  

Oh we live to upset our parents  but thanks for sticking to it.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> "Que coño hizo chico?!"
> 
> Oh we live to upset our parents  but thanks for sticking to it.


Why are YOU calling Yotano a 'Pussy Boy?'
He's your freaking Teammate, for Chris' face!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Why are YOU calling Yotano a 'Pussy Boy?'
> He's your freaking Teammate, for Chris' face!


No no, he's my buddy, Just messin' with his balls 

That's an expression we (close friends, brothers) use, messing with your balls. It's kind of nasty but I love the way it sounds 

Edit: this post is sort of vulgar


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 22, 2014)

I had to endure the endless blah blah of a 65 year Cuban man, my dad, complain about his power bill yesterday. I am running 3 laptops at 100% and no gaming. I ended up just paying for the entire thing, I cant wait


manofthem said:


> "Que coño hizo chico?!"



100% like that, with the loud Cuban voice too. 

He says I am not Cuban, I was born there. I am soft spoken and really white. I am staying here until he is better, he had a minor heart attack about 5 months ago. Then back to Tulsa I go to move back to Vegas. Weird I fit in Tulsa more then I do in Vegas. Tulsa has a lot of retired Americans and a very little Hispanic community. Vegas has much better food, cheaper too.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> No no, he's my buddy, Just messin' with his balls
> 
> That's an expression we (close friends, brothers) use, messing with your balls. It's kind of nasty but I love the way it sounds
> 
> Edit: this post is sort of vulgar


Please note to everyone, its not vulgar. Its a Cuban expression. Each language has its own expressions or sayings.

Cubans like to say "chico" a lot-mean mean like "guy". Or "hermano", which means "brother".


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll have to fallback on the 1065t for a week or more, can only spare 200w or so before getting into the next price bracket.  and I ran 3 200w PCs for the challenge. The 1065t uses 165w when crunching and doesn't represent such a big drop.





Arjai said:


> Why are YOU calling Yotano a 'Pussy Boy?'
> He's your freaking Teammate, for Chris' face!




"Que coño hizo chico?" is like "what the heck you did boy?"

Coño does mean pussy in some most contexts though.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> Please note to everyone, its not vulgar. Its a Cuban expression. Each language has its own expressions or sayings.



When I said vulgar, I was referring to "messin' with your balls" lol. But all's well! 

And see, we have all races and and nationalities crunching together in peace


----------



## Arjai (Feb 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> When I said vulgar, I was referring to "messin' with your balls" lol. But all's well!
> 
> And see, we have all races and and nationalities crunching together in peace


It's all good guys. I had a good feeling about your conversation. I was just having a little fun. No need to defend yourselves, if anybody was Vulgar here, it was Me!!

I sincerely apologize to all the Mods and Women and Pussies that may have taken offense.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> When I said vulgar, I was referring to "messin' with your balls" lol. But all's well!
> 
> And see, we have all races and and nationalities crunching together in peace


oh ok, I dont understand sarcasm very well in really live, even less on the internet. 

I kinda consider myself like "Dr sheldon cooper" on the show 'the big band theory". Minus the PHD, the huge gang of smart friends, and the nice big apartment, oh and the tall height.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

Arjai said:


> I sincerely apologize to all the Mods and Women and Pussies that may have taken offense.



Yeah we better get back on topic before the hammer comes down on us 


So one more day of challenge time left.... 




yotano211 said:


> oh ok, I dont understand sarcasm very well in really live, even less on the internet.
> 
> I kinda consider myself like "Dr sheldon cooper" on the show 'the big band theory". Minus the PHD, the huge gang of smart friends, and the nice big apartment, oh and the tall height.



Yeah, digital sarcasm isn't always easy to discern.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 22, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I'll have to fallback on the 1065t for a week or more, can only spare 200w or so before getting into the next price bracket.  and I ran 3 200w PCs for the challenge. The 1065t uses 165w when crunching and doesn't represent such a big drop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño in Cuba is more of a "dammit". They always use it. But yea it can mean other things to some people. Even I use it in person with some people. My Cuban does come out sometimes.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 22, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> oh ok, I dont understand sarcasm very well in really live, even less on the internet.
> 
> I kinda consider myself like "Dr sheldon cooper" on the show 'the big band theory". Minus the PHD, the huge gang of smart friends, and the nice big apartment, oh and the tall height.



English is my second language, sarcasm is first. Keep that in mind when reading 90% of my posts.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 22, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> oh ok, I dont understand sarcasm very well in really live, even less on the internet.
> 
> I kinda consider myself like "Dr sheldon cooper" on the show 'the big band theory". Minus the PHD, the huge gang of smart friends, and the nice big apartment, oh and the tall height.


i love that show


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yeah we better get back on topic before the hammer comes down on us



All good my man


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2014)

* 9 hours to go!!!

Thanks again to all of you for stepping up and helping out! 
*
Will be putting together the lists for the prizes and such later today- I will try my best to get the drawings done this evening just after the challenge closes.... will use Sunday as the backup day for them just in case. Drawing(s) will occur no later than Sunday evening.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 22, 2014)

i'm happy i made it pass the 30,000 milestone. i wish i fixed my loops setup so i can run 4.9


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 22, 2014)

Norton said:


> * 9 hours to go!!!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for stepping up and helping out!
> *
> Will be putting together the lists for the prizes and such later today- I will try my best to get the drawings done this evening just after the challenge closes.... will use Sunday as the backup day for them just in case. Drawing(s) will occur no later than Sunday evening.




So does it end at around 7:30 eastern?


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> So does it end at around 7:30 eastern?



7pm Eastern (24:00 GMT)... approximately* 4.5* hours left now


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

well holy crap, that means the challenge is over!!!

*We won*.........................................  

Very very awesome job team!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes well done ladies and gents. And I left so many points today on the table


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

Yup, we did it and it feels good. We did a great job expanding our crunching farms for the Challenge, and the other teams did a great job too. Props to them 

Let's look forward to the next challenge!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 23, 2014)

Well be sure to let me know and ill help out again. I was out around 2pm with a black out I mentioned a few days ago and good thing for my apc? Well she lasted about 20 min and thats all she could provide. We still have  no hydro and should be up in a few hours from what the radio says. I hope they put a better transformer on the pole cus I dont wanna take two out in 2 weeks lol.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yea, Jesus Brad, you have had a hell of a winter bro!!!!!!! And driving for a living to boot.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 23, 2014)

me loved this challenge i would love to be invited to the next one i have a damaged mobo well half my stuff is damaged in some way but hopefully i can get some stuff before the next challenge so i can contribute more. hell i replace this mobo and i will be fine i wonder why my cards are doing PCIe 3.0 x8/x2


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> me loved this challenge i would love to be invited to the next one i have a damaged mobo well half my stuff is damaged in some way but hopefully i can get some stuff before the next challenge so i can contribute more. hell i replace this mobo and i will be fine i wonder why my cards are doing PCIe 3.0 x8/x2



Oh, you can count on us asking again!  We love the fresh blood and all the new awesomeness that comes with new ones joining the team.  

but don't feel that you need to wait til the next challenge.  Hang around now, stick around, chat with us!  It's all good


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Oh, you can count on us asking again!  We love the fresh blood and all the new awesomeness that comes with new ones joining the team.
> 
> but don't feel that you need to wait til the next challenge.  Hang around now, stick around, chat with us!  It's all good


will do as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Oh, you can count on us asking again!  We love the fresh blood and all the new awesomeness that comes with new ones joining the team.
> 
> but don't feel that you need to wait til the next challenge.  Hang around now, stick around, chat with us!  It's all good




+++++11111

Keep crunching for the team even after the challenge man.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 23, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> +++++11111
> 
> Keep crunching for the team even after the challenge man.


probably will as i give up on mining.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 23, 2014)

As the fill in Daily Numbers poster, I have absolutely loved the awesome output of this TEAM!!!

Thank you all, new and old and everyone in between. This could not have been done without ALL of you!!! And by ALL, I mean you!!

I sincerely hope we have attracted a few more active TPU crunchers. _These projects don't go away at the end of a challenge, you shouldn't either!_

Even Crunching part-time makes a huge difference in the betterment of tomorrow, on a bunch of fronts! 

Please consider staying on, you will learn, if you haven't already, that this is, hands down, the *BEST TEAM* for anybody to belong to!! The plethora of real world knowledge that flows through these forums is incredible! Ask any question, about any computer or even software, game, GPU, Networks....Anything computer wise? An answer will pop up here, free! 

Patience and Respect are the only two true rules here, well, there are others that are carefully learned over time. 

Honestly, there is no Catch! 

[/rant]


----------



## adulaamin (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats to all!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 23, 2014)

I left points from all my rigs on the table.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 23, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I left points from all my rigs on the table.


I hope they didn't mess up Dinner!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> probably will as i give up on mining.



That's the best news I've heard in a dog's age!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 23, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I left points from all my rigs on the table.


me too but one rig lol


----------



## Bow (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2014)

*and the rumors are true....*

*Challenge Results Day 8- TPU #1... Winner!!! *





Great job Team!!! -


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 23, 2014)

great job guys


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 23, 2014)

a 9 million point lead


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2014)

Putting the lists together to draw up the prizes- will post tonight if we get the picks finished


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ya know me Cap'n, if you need help just holler.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 23, 2014)

*crosses fingers for Roku 2*


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2014)

Almost there- watch this post

Winners to be announced shortly


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

Norton said:


> Almost there- watch this post
> 
> Winners to be announced shortly



Remember last challenge when Bow worked his voodoo and won a rig?  We should all try that this time 

And sorry I missed your pm Norton


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> And sorry I missed your pm Norton




Yea, you need to be paying attention here buddy.............


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Yea, you need to be paying attention here buddy.............



Yeah you're right. 

It's weird because I had my phone out waiting for the alert emails, but I never got any. I was helping my dad with an issue: iPhone 4s and pc config, space issues and cleanup, then update iOS for his work app compatibility. 

Only took about 3 hours.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 23, 2014)

Great job everyone! It was an honor to be a part of our team effort! TPU rocks!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yeah you're right.
> 
> It's weird because I had my phone out waiting for the alert emails, but I never got any. I was helping my dad with an issue: iPhone 4s and pc config, space issues and cleanup, then update iOS for his work app compatibility.
> 
> Only took about 3 hours.




Yea, yea, ya know, excuses are like assholes, everyone's got one............ 

Ya know I'm just giving ya crap brother.......LOL.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Great job everyone! It was an honor to be part of our team effort! TPU rocks! :rock out:



Amen to that, glad to have you as a part of it!  



stinger608 said:


> Yea, yea, ya know, excuses are like assholes, everyone's got one............
> 
> Ya know I'm just giving ya crap brother.......LOL.



Yeah I can take the poop, no matter how squishy


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2014)

*Here we go!!!* 



Spoiler:  PayPal Gift Winners



*FordGT90Concept- $20 PayPal gift* - provided by Bow
*yotano211- $20 PayPal gift* - provided by theonedub
*t77snapshot- $25 PayPal gift* - provided by Norton
*Jstn7477- $25 PayPal gift* - provided by Norton
*MStenholm- $10 PayPal gift* - provided by dank1983man420
*mauriek- $10 PayPal gift* - provided by ChristTheGreat



*Congrats!* 


*Up next hardware winners*


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats to the PayPal winners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And congrats to everyone that made this awesome challenge a very great success!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2014)

*Hardware Winners!!!* 



Spoiler



*fullinfusion*- *Naos 7000 mouse* - provided by sneekypete*
*Mindweaver*- *Topre Type Heaven keyboard* - provided by sneekypete*
*dhoshaw*- *Sapphire VaporX cpu cooler *- provided by sneekypete*
*TRWOV*- *ASRock FM2A55M-DGS R2.0 motherboard* - provided by HammerON*
*TheGrapist*- *Roku 2 2013 Edition* - provided by theonedub



*Congrats!!!* 

*Up Next- Grand Prize Winners!*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

Prizes are looking pretty fantastic! Congrats all you winners!


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2014)

*Grand Prize Winners!!!*



Spoiler:  Grand Prize Winners!



*stinger608      Grand Prize: Win a Crunching Rig** (donated by the TPU WCG crunching Team)
*BarbaricSoul  Grand Prize (2): Win a socket 2011 motherboard and cpu* (donated by mjkmike)



*Congrats!!!* 

*Thanks to everyone who participated you're ALL Winners here!!! 

*


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't have any use for an FM2 board ATM so I think I'll skip over it. I was in mainly for the Roku 

Please select another winner.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats winners!


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

OMG!!!!!!! I won the frigging rig????????

How awesome is that!!!!!!!!!! 

Now I have another rig to crunch with!!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners!!!   

And obvioiusly a *HUGE THANKS* to all those that kicked in the prizes!
   




stinger608 said:


> OMG!!!!!!! I won the frigging rig????????
> 
> How awesome is that!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I have another rig to crunch with!!!!!!



Giveth and taketh.  You recently had to sell one, and now it's coming right back at you!  Congrats Dano, you deserve it!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 23, 2014)

Congratulations to all the winners!  You guys deserve it


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you for the prize I desperately needed as my mouse is on its last limb and thanks to chad (sneakypete) for the donation.  Im heading down southin the morning and will try to find a hot spot to provide an american addy. To whoever needs it


----------



## Irony (Feb 23, 2014)

That's awesome, congrats to all the winners! 


34 million from our team in a week is pretty impressive.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Thank you for the prize I desperately needed as my mouse is on its last limb and thanks to chad (sneakypete) for the donation.  Im heading down southin the morning and will try to find a hot spot to provide an american addy. To who*m*ever needs it



Fixed that for you


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

Irony said:


> 34 million from our team in a week is pretty impressive.



Yes, yes it is!!!!!!! Awesome job team!!! 

I am soooooooooo proud to be a part of this amazing WCG team!


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I don't have any use for an FM2 board ATM so I think I'll skip over it. I was in mainly for the Roku
> 
> Please select another winner.



OK- Thanks for letting us know. We will do a redraw for anything that comes back for whatever reason in a few days.

PM's sent to the winners of my PayPal gifts


----------



## TheGrapist (Feb 23, 2014)

I won a roku 2! Thank you everyone who donated stuff,theonedub especially! This challenge was very fun and i'm glad i was able to participate


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Norton for all your hard work in organizing this Challenge, taking care of the all these prizes, doing the drawings and posting, throwing in a bunch of hardware/PPs/Thief from the game giveaway, etc.  It's a lot of time and effort,  but the team appreciates it all.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Thanks Norton for all your hard work in organizing this Challenge, taking care of the all these prizes, doing the drawings and posting, throwing in a bunch of hardware/PPs/Thief from the game giveaway, etc.  It's a lot of time and effort,  but the team appreciates it all.



Your right MoT! We must give a huge thanks to Norton for all of the extremely hard work he has put into this contest as well as everything he does for this awesome team!!!!!!

Thank you Cap'n!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

He doesn't receive enough thanks for all he does!


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 23, 2014)

*BarbaricSoul  congrats and I will PM you for shipping info.

Congrats to all the winners.  Great fun and I'm glad to be part of this team*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, that pretty much sums up how I'm feeling right now. Thank you everyone.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yeah you're right.
> 
> It's weird because I had my phone out waiting for the alert emails, but I never got any. I was helping my dad with an issue: iPhone 4s and pc config, space issues and cleanup, then update iOS for his work app compatibility.
> 
> Only took about 3 hours.


i jailbreak lol

congratulations everyone awesome work and thank all the guys that worked really hard to put this together.


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 23, 2014)

well i'm off to go continue  to provide tech support to the ungrateful who don't realize i do this for free. i need to figure out why i'm running x8/x2


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 23, 2014)

@Norton-let me know if you need more HDs. I will get in touch with HP to "donate" some more.

well time to spool down to one laptop.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 23, 2014)

Congratz all!

*mauriek, please PM me*


----------



## mauriek (Feb 23, 2014)

PM replied.. 
congratulation to all..this is the best team i ever join.

one thing i learned from this last challenge is that my crunching rigs still can handle extra core load without overheating..


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 23, 2014)

wesomesauce, people!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone still spooling down?  I stopped new tasks yesterday morning on the 4670k, but there's still work left over, probably enough for all day and night. Oops , was supposed to have this pc back today. Ah well, just be another day of increased activity for me


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 23, 2014)

yeah, I set a 0.5 buffer but I think it'll take about a day, mainly thanks to the leftover MCM 7.28 WUs (>5 hours)


----------



## dank1983man420 (Feb 23, 2014)

PM's sent about my two prizes


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2014)

Norton, It seems the celeron I donated was not on the prize list and was not given away?? Any details on this?


----------



## Norton (Feb 24, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Norton, It seems the celeron I donated was not on the prize list and was not given away?? Any details on this?


 
I included it with the mobo you donated- will update it on the list as I finish up the giveaway rig


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 24, 2014)

Norton said:


> I included it with the mobo you donated- will update it on the list as I finish up the giveaway rig



Oh ok, Just wondering cause I didn't see it on the list.


----------



## Bow (Feb 24, 2014)

Vinska said:


> wesomesauce, people!



my 5 year old says that all the time.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 24, 2014)

Congratulations to the prize winners. Good work to all those who crunched. TPU is top dog!


----------



## xvi (Feb 24, 2014)

Another successful challenge!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 24, 2014)

xvi said:


> Another successful challenge!



That's bloody terrific!



Well the 4670k just finished its last WU about 30 minutes ago, so it'll be off back to its rightful owner later toight. It was a fun run. 

The i3 is back to part time crunching, and the 4770k is trying out some MCM WU's. I feel so inadequate again


----------



## Irony (Feb 24, 2014)

My dad is already complaining about the power bill, lol. I'm gonna have my athlon running all the time probly, doesnt draw too much power, and my main rig part time. 

Maybe by the next challenge I can get my fx4300 back...trying to share a lan box was a terrible idea lol


----------



## xvi (Feb 24, 2014)

I've seen some of the more dedicated cryptocurrency miners install 220vac in their homes since it gives better efficiency on the PSUs. Seems like it'd be tempting to do for the more dedicated crunchers and folders.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2014)

? I think all homes in the US already have 220 supplied. Usually most homes are at least 220 100 amp systems.


----------



## Irony (Feb 24, 2014)

That's true, but usually 220 is just run to the clothes dryer and oven and the rest of the house is 110v. I'd have to run another leg down to my computers and install 220 outlets and everything that's involved with that. I think for me it's more hassle than it's worth, but if I had a whole farm going I could see that being a good option


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I am so glad I live in Yurip in this regard.
On the other hand, power price -wise, I am so not glad I don't live in 'Murica.


----------



## Irony (Feb 24, 2014)

How much is power there?


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 24, 2014)

Depends, I know that I pay about $0.27 per KWh, Manofthem about $0.37 per KWh, Vinska is somewhere in between that IIRC.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 24, 2014)

Here we don't have a flat rate, once you go past a certain amount the rate increases for the whole sum, not just the kw above the rate


----------



## Irony (Feb 24, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Depends, I know that I pay about $0.27 per KWh, Manofthem about $0.37 per KWh, Vinska is somewhere in between that IIRC.


In us money!? That's preposterous. Where we moved from was $0.14 /kWh, which I thought was rather high. Plus meter fees and whatnot which are almost as much as the actual power cost


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 24, 2014)

I know that my parents' plan includes "weekends and nights" rebates, maybe I got that too but I do not know for sure since I have the billing semi-embedded in the rent (if I use more or less than projected, I (get) compensate(d) (by) the owner of the building and not the electricty company). That is also why I said about, because $0.27 is the national average retail price (it is a small nation, so the average is close enough since corporate policies cannot differ much across such a small nation).


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2014)

***UPDATE**
*
We will be doing a redraw of the following items tomorrow night
- *Sapphire VaporX cpu cooler *- provided by sneekypete*
- *ASRock FM2A55M-DGS R2.0 motherboard* - provided by HammerON*

And...

We will give *t77snapshot* until that time to claim his *$25 Paypal Gift*- If he doesn't claim by then, we will redraw that prize as well.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 25, 2014)

Ooh. A redraw. I am excited.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Irony said:


> How much is power there?


At the current $ / € exchange rate provided by my national bank, it is 0.187$ per kWh
With this same exchange rate, it was 0.199$ per kWh until a couple of weeks ago

The price has been dropped a bit Recently. The government probably contracted to import more cheap[er] power from Belarus. At least, that was the reason for all the power price drops that occurred after the price increase spike we had when our nuclear power plant got closed.
And anyway... It is a bit hard to make a proper comparison when the $ / € exchange rate keeps fluctuating.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 25, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Anyone still spooling down?  I stopped new tasks yesterday morning on the 4670k, but there's still work left over, probably enough for all day and night. Oops , was supposed to have this pc back today. Ah well, just be another day of increased activity for me


Pfft hasswell


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Pfft hasswell



Don't be jelly, my good man. You have some beast gpus to make up for Ivy


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 25, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Don't be jelly, my good man. You have some beast gpus to make up for Ivy


Took ya that long for a come back? And after all your hasswell blows to me lol you want a pissn match now..? Ivy vs hasswell and single 290.. wanna go bro lol 

And if i win i get your avatar to chew your hasswell out and shit it out hahaha jk my friend..
and if you win ill stand long enough for you to head shot me in GOW!!


----------



## djthrottleboi (Feb 25, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Pfft hasswell





manofthem said:


> Don't be jelly, my good man. You have some beast gpus to make up for Ivy


the only difference between ivy and haswell is the max tdp and the internal gpu is stronger. if you are using a dedicated gpu you dont need a stronger igpu and dont need a haswell.


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> ***UPDATE**
> *
> We will be doing a redraw of the following items tomorrow night
> - *Sapphire VaporX cpu cooler *- provided by sneekypete*
> ...



*OK Team- going to do the redraw for the above items in about 2 hrs...

Keep an eye on this thread for a second chance to win a prize! *


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> *OK Team- going to do the redraw for the above items in about 2 hrs...
> 
> Keep an eye on this thread for a second chance to win a prize! *


Anxiously awaits (Hoping the American dream holds true)


----------



## Bow (Feb 25, 2014)

Can I get lucky twice???


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2014)

djthrottleboi said:


> the only difference between ivy and haswell is the max tdp and the internal gpu is stronger. if you are using a dedicated gpu you dont need a stronger igpu and dont need a haswell.



Naw bro, we just always are raggin' on each other; this just gives us something to jab about 

But don't forget, Haswell FTW 



Norton said:


> *OK Team- going to do the redraw for the above items in about 2 hrs...
> 
> Keep an eye on this thread for a second chance to win a prize! *



Sounds exciting, something to look forward to after a horrible day in Miami, came home to Wpb, and now heading back to Sunrise


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2014)

*note- t77snapshot contacted me to claim his prize- the pp gift won't be redrawn
*Redraw Winners!!!
ThE_MaD_ShOT*-  *Sapphire VaporX cpu cooler *- provided by sneekypete*
*thebluebumblebee*- *ASRock FM2A55M-DGS R2.0 motherboard* - provided by HammerON
*Congrats guys!* 
Expect PM's shortly....


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats guys, worthy recipients


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats redraw winners!


----------



## Nordic (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats redraw winners!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2014)

I hate to do this because it creates more work for @Norton , but I need to say thanks but no thanks to the motherboard.  I already have too many irons in the fire. I also feel bad being such a small contributor and ending up winning substantial prizes two Challenges in a row.  (that's not why I'm not taking it-I want it to go to someone who will use it)
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I hate to do this because it creates more work for @Norton , but I need to say thanks but no thanks to the motherboard.  I already have too many irons in the fire. I also feel bad being such a small contributor and ending up winning substantial prizes two Challenges in a row.  (that's not why I'm not taking it-I want it to go to someone who will use it)
> Thanks everyone!


And so the Fun continues....


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I hate to do this because it creates more work for @Norton , but I need to say thanks but no thanks to the motherboard.  I already have too many irons in the fire. I also feel bad being such a small contributor and ending up winning substantial prizes two Challenges in a row.  (that's not why I'm not taking it-I want it to go to someone who will use it)
> Thanks everyone!


 
OK let's try something different.... If you crunched for the Team during the Challenge and you want the board then do the following:
- post here saying you want it
- pick a number from 1-10 (I have picked one as well)
- if your pick matches mine, you get the board
- if my number is not picked after 4 trys, the closest number gets the board

*Remember- board should be used for a cruncher build for you or to help get a family member/friend started in crunching

***UPDATE**
theonedub picked the right number and got the board... congrats!*


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> OK let's try something different.... If you crunched for the Team during the Challenge and you want the board then do the following:
> - post here saying you want it
> - pick a number from 1-10 (I have picked one as well)
> - if your pick matches mine, you get the board
> ...


23!!! I win!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners.  Too bad I came up empty this time


----------



## Arjai (Feb 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Congrats to all the winners.  Too bad I came up empty this time


Ahhh.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Congrats to all the winners.  Too bad I came up empty this time


Looks like you can have a FM2 motherboard if you want it!


Norton said:


> OK let's try something different.... If you crunched for the Team during the Challenge and you want the board then do the following:
> - post here saying you want it
> - pick a number from 1-10 (I have picked one as well)
> - if your pick matches mine, you get the board
> ...


----------



## Nordic (Feb 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> OK let's try something different.... If you crunched for the Team during the Challenge and you want the board then do the following:
> - post here saying you want it
> - pick a number from 1-10 (I have picked one as well)
> - if your pick matches mine, you get the board
> ...


4


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Here we go!!!*
> 
> PayPal Gift Winners:
> *FordGT90Concept- $20 PayPal gift* - provided by Bow
> ...




Thank you so much Norton! This really means a lot to me and I am happy to be crunching for such an awesome team. Congrats to everyone else who participated and all of our TPU WCG Crunchers out there, we couldn't do it without you guys.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd like the FM2 board, my number is 7.

I will be taking care of the winners of my prizes this weekend or sooner, been really busy. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 26, 2014)

Where is @BUCK NASTY???
He was interested in the FM2 motherboard...


----------



## Norton (Feb 26, 2014)

theonedub said:


> I'd like the FM2 board, my number is 7.
> 
> I will be taking care of the winners of my prizes this weekend or sooner, been really busy. Sorry about the delay.



7 was the number- congrats!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 26, 2014)

theonedub said:


> I'd like the FM2 board, my number is 7.
> 
> I will be taking care of the winners of my prizes this weekend or sooner, been really busy. Sorry about the delay.


PM sent


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners and for the whole team support in this challenge. My pm is sent.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 27, 2014)

And when's the next challenge?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 27, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> And when's the next challenge?


We can have a 1 day challenge in April. April 15th to be exact, National Tax Day.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> We can have a 1 day challenge in April. April 15th to be exact, National Tax Day.



Wouldn't a 1 day challenge be tough to nail because of spool up time, upload time, etc?  I'm feeling the 1 week challenges honestly.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Wouldn't a 1 day challenge be tough to nail because of spool up time, upload time, etc?  I'm feeling the 1 week challenges honestly.


Tough? Ha! I thought that with a two month head start, we could definitely get spooled up!! 

Just spool up a couple days early then cut the network access, via the BOINC Mgr and then turn it back on on the 15th! Not so tough, eh?


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2014)

Thinking we give it a few month's, help the folding team with their Chimp Challenge when it comes up, and bring in another challenge here around Mother's Day.

We'll start planning for it in April...

Thoughts?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> Thinking we give it a few month's, help the folding team with their Chimp Challenge when it comes up, and bring in another challenge here around Mother's Day.
> 
> We'll start planning for it in April...
> 
> Thoughts?



I definitely think we should help the F@H team since they have been awesome with our challenges. When is the chimp challenge? 

Of course, I don't know anything about folding, but I'll give it a go on my R9 290. I'll need help. Last time I tried folding it didn't work well for me, not sure what the dealio was/is.


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I definitely think we should help the F@H team since they have been awesome with our challenges. *When is the chimp challenge*?
> 
> Of course, I don't know anything about folding, but I'll give it a go on my R9 290. I'll need help. Last time I tried folding it didn't work well for me, not sure what the dealio was/is.



Not sure at this point but I know the date/format is being discussed.

Setup isn't too bad and any Radeon 7770/Geforce 560 and up does fairly well


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

Norton said:


> Not sure at this point but I know the date/format is being discussed.
> 
> Setup isn't too bad and any Radeon 7770/Geforce 560 and up does fairly well



Sounds like I have a 7770 and a 290 at their disposal, and if I play my cards right, maybe I can swing my old 7970 from my bro


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Sounds like I have a 7770 and a 290 at their disposal, and if I play my cards right, maybe I can swing my old 7970 from my bro


easy top ten with all those cards


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 27, 2014)

hmmm, I can use this laptop's mobile 7970m xfire on that challenge. oh boy that PSU is going to get warm for that week.


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 27, 2014)

The old F@H client allowed people to avoid big WUs, but know I might get $#&^%* project 8900 again which means my HD 6670 DDR3 will struggle to keep the desktop use-able. I might be doing some CPU folding though instead of crunching, during the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## Bow (Feb 27, 2014)

congrats everyone!


----------



## xvi (Feb 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Sounds like I have a 7770 and a 290 at their disposal, and *if I play my cards right*, maybe I can swing my old 7970 from my bro


Heh. Play your cards right. Heh. I get it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2014)

I just wanted to jump in here and thank everyone for crunching! and thank you Sneeky for the keyboard! It says it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Feb 27, 2014)

*This prize is available for redraw:*
- *$20 PayPal gift *- provided by Bow
*Want a chance at winning it?*
This worked OK last time so let's try again.... If you crunched for the Team during the Challenge and you want this prize then do the following:
- post here saying you want it
- pick a number from 1-20 (I have picked one as well)
- if your pick matches mine, you get the board
- if my number is not picked after 8 trys, the closest number gets the board

***UPDATE**
Chevalr1c won the redraw*


----------



## Nordic (Feb 28, 2014)

Been 5 hours and no response! I may be first but I expect 20 guesses, or at least till guessed right.

My guess is:



Spoiler






Spoiler



Sorry Norton


Spoiler



I couldn't help myself.


Spoiler






Spoiler



My guess is 14


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2014)

james888 said:


> Been 5 hours and no response! I may be first but I expect 20 guesses, or at least till guessed right.
> 
> My guess is:
> 
> ...



Actually I messed up with edit/delete trying to avoid double posting- the post went live about 30 min. ago

FYI- nested spoilers don't work that well anymore- try it and see


----------



## Nordic (Feb 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> Actually I messed up with edit/delete trying to avoid double posting- the post went live about 30 min. ago
> 
> FYI- nested spoilers don't work that well anymore- try it and see


Worked for me well enough.. Although you can cheat and just quote the reply and see what is in the spoilers.

30 minutes seems more apt then. I was worried.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 28, 2014)

spoilers within spoilers?????? That's some Inception shit right there!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 28, 2014)

nine



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> We can have a 1 day challenge in April. April 15th to be exact, National Tax Day.



I think our next challenge will start April 15th and end on April 1st.  That's when the GPU WU's will be back.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2014)

t_ski said:


> nine
> 
> 
> 
> I think our next challenge will start April 15th and end on April 1st.  That's when the GPU WU's will be back.



So it's like a reverse challenge where we go back in time each day? 

But gpu WU's are coming back?



@Norton I'll throw a number out:

*20*


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2014)

My number would have to be.............Hmm, let me think................Hmm "Oh shit, just pick already" LOLOL...........Okay, *14*


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> But gpu WU's are coming back?



Yes, on April 1st 

My pick is *2*


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> My number would have to be.............Hmm, let me think................Hmm "Oh shit, just pick already" LOLOL...........Okay, *14*



pick again- that's james888's number


----------



## Arjai (Feb 28, 2014)

13


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 28, 2014)

I am picking 12.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 28, 2014)

t_ski said:


> nine
> 
> 
> 
> I think our next challenge will start April 15th and end on April 1st.  That's when the GPU WU's will be back.



Wow so these computers are so powerful that it reverses time. I'm in, I want to reverse a good 10 years.


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> I am picking 12.



*Winner!*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats @Chevalr1c


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 28, 2014)

GPU WU are coming back? Man, I really wish I would have kept my 7970, but then again, 4 HD7770 cards and a GTX 780ti OC'ed to 1.1ghz should do ok.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2014)

Yea I surely hope that the GPU work units do come back!


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the prize!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 28, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Yes, on *April 1st*


 
Congratulations - you're the only one who figured it out


----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Congratulations - you're the only one who figured it out



I'm slow and playing catch up


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 28, 2014)

Just received the keyboard today and just now installed it. It's very awesome! Thanks again team and Sneekypete! It was good to retire my old warn out keyboard!


----------



## xvi (Feb 28, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Thanks again team and Sneekypete! It was good to retire my old warn out keyboard!



Well now I'm curious. How old? Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro? IBM buckle spring?

That Sneeky person *is* pretty cool. (Thanks, Sneeky!)


----------



## Norton (Feb 28, 2014)

*This prize is available for redraw:*
- *$20 PayPal gift *- provided by theonedub*
**submitted for redraw by yotano211 as a $20 game gift*-  winner chooses what game(s) they want from Steam, etc
*Want a chance at winning it?*
This seems to work so we'll use it again.... If you crunched for the Team during the Challenge and you want this prize _and haven't won any of the other prizes_ then do the following:
- post here saying you want it
- pick a number from *1-20* (I have picked one as well)
- if your pick matches mine, you get the prize
- if my number is not picked after 8 trys, the closest number gets prize
- winner will be contacted by me with further details


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Feb 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> *This prize is available for redraw:*
> - *$20 PayPal gift *- provided by theonedub*
> **submitted for redraw by yotano211 as a $20 game gift*-  winner chooses what game(s) they want from Steam, etc
> *Want a chance at winning it?*
> ...


Might as well try to win something
I'm going with 15


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 28, 2014)

xvi said:


> Well now I'm curious. How old? Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro? IBM buckle spring?
> 
> That Sneeky person *is* pretty cool. (Thanks, Sneeky!)



Old cheap logitech... hehe


----------



## mjkmike (Feb 28, 2014)

Everything shipped from me.  Have a great time Barb.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 1, 2014)

@sneekypeet I received the prize today that you donated and would like to thank you for a top notch mouse. god its beautiful and braided cable? now im going to need to do my whole case to match its beauty. package was not damage at all and I cant wait to get home to hook this baby up and getnsome head shots in hmmm matt! lol.

thanks again and thank all that made this challenge such a good time. we all need to do it more often just because it brings good ppl together for such a great cause. god bless and talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Norton (Mar 1, 2014)

Still a chance to win a prize with a redraw:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ference-win-stuff.197528/page-23#post-3073108

Will likely go ahead and select a winner tonight or tomorrow am if the winning number isn't selected or we don't reach 8 trys


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2014)

I'll be in for the Chimp Challenge this year. I have 4 gpu's (Amd 7 Series) at your disposal. May need some help getting setup though.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2014)

@Norton What the hey... I'll pick *20 *again



ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I'll be in for the Chimp Challenge this year. I have 4 gpu's (Amd 7 Series) at your disposal. May need some help getting setup though.



Perhaps many of us will need assistance setting up


----------



## t_ski (Mar 1, 2014)

Bill, I'm going with 9


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 2, 2014)

Your kidding me? Again...........Okay, well then, I guess *14* once again.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 2, 2014)

ill pick *4*


----------



## Arjai (Mar 2, 2014)

13, My lucky number!!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 2, 2014)

I'll take 2 again


----------



## theonedub (Mar 2, 2014)

I think I've contacted everyone who has won something I donated, whether games, PayPal, or hardware. If I overlooked something, please let me know. Until next challenge  

Big thanks to HammerON who is sending me the FM2 board from the challenge prize pool


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2014)

congratz everyone!!! Hope to see the next challenge


----------



## Thefumigator (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry I was out, now I'm at home. Who won something? Wait... I don't follow, pick a number? a number for what?

There should be a new thread presenting the winners!!! ...and a score table for those of us wanting to know how well we did (despite not being a prize winner) 
How did we ended? #1 i believe, go TPU !


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> @Norton What the hey... I'll pick *20 *again
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps many of us will need assistance setting up


And I have 2 290's teehee


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2014)

Thefumigator said:


> Sorry I was out, now I'm at home. Who won something? Wait... I don't follow, pick a number? a number for what?
> 
> There should be a new thread presenting the winners!!! ...and a score table for those of us wanting to know how well we did (despite not being a prize winner)
> How did we ended? #1 i believe, go TPU !



Post #1 has all the days and their respective points so that's where you need to look for standings, while post #2 contains all the winners of their respective prizes.

I mean no disrespect, but perhaps you can spend more time with the team and the postings, which would clarify these things for you. We would certainly welcome more interaction 

But you are correct, TPU fid an awesome job. 



fullinfusion said:


> And I have 2 290's teehee



Sounds to me like someone will be spanking it come the Chimp Challenge!   That's going to be some monstrous folding action!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 2, 2014)

@manofthem point me to what I need to know and Id gladly help out for the challange! Like i said before, I love to do burn in on my hardware from the start and what a burn in it'll be!

It's a sweet way to meet some cool fellow members helping out like crunching!


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 2, 2014)

My laptop is ready to Fold with x2 7970m and a low end Amd 6470m.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 2, 2014)

yotano211 said:


> My laptop is ready to Fold with x2 7970m and a low end Amd 6470m.


Nomn nom nom!!! 

Sweet!


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 2, 2014)

Why are you all talking about folding suddenly?

Have my desktops graphics for folding once I can open my window again.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 2, 2014)

one team helps the other


----------



## Thefumigator (Mar 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Post #1 has all the days and their respective points so that's where you need to look for standings, while post #2 contains all the winners of their respective prizes.
> 
> I mean no disrespect, but perhaps you can spend more time with the team and the postings, which would clarify these things for you. We would certainly welcome more interaction



Lack of time man, lack of time... going back to post #1 is also counter-intuitive, but there it was, great for the results, TPU #1 on all weeks 



> But you are correct, TPU fid an awesome job.


I'll be there next challenge


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2014)

Thefumigator said:


> Sorry I was out, now I'm at home. Who won something? Wait... I don't follow, pick a number? a number for what?
> 
> There should be a new thread presenting the winners!!! ...and a score table for those of us wanting to know how well we did (despite not being a prize winner)
> How did we ended? #1 i believe, go TPU !



Manofthem pretty much summed it up- I put everything in the OP (post #1 and #2)... please let me know if I forget something there and I'll get them updated- I forget sometimes 

** EDIT- we do have a challenge results thread here- I'll try to get it updated later today...



agent00skid said:


> *Why are you all talking about folding suddenly*?
> 
> Have my desktops graphics for folding once I can open my window again.



See post below 


mjkmike said:


> one team helps the other



The TPU Folding Team members always step up and give us a boost when asked to help out- we try our best to return the favor and help them out if we can!


----------



## Norton (Mar 2, 2014)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> Might as well try to win something
> I'm going with 15



*Winner!!!* 
*not an exact match but closest counts






*Congrats to n3rdf1ght3r!!! 

I'll PM you shortly with details...*


----------



## xvi (Mar 3, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Sounds to me like someone will be spanking it come the Chimp Challenge!


Here's some good practice spanking chimps. Oh, don't worry, this version's safe for work.

Innuendo aside, I think that game has been around since.. Middle school? Maybe High? 2003 ish?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 3, 2014)

xvi said:


> Here's some good practice spanking chimps. *Oh, don't worry, this version's safe for work.*
> 
> Innuendo aside, I think that game has been around since.. Middle school? Maybe High? 2003 ish?


I clicked on it before reading the whole post and closed it before it loaded LOL. Can't be too safe


----------



## Norton (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm pretty sure we're all set with the prizes now- please let me know if there are any outstanding issues and we'll get those resolved.

@stinger608- as discussed, I'll have your rig out to you by the end of the week but am still on the lookout for a replacement s1156 cpu for the bum i3-530. On a positive note- the Pentium dual core it has now seems to be running great!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'm pretty sure we're all set with the prizes now- please let me know if there are any outstanding issues and we'll get those resolved.
> 
> @stinger608- as discussed, I'll have your rig out to you by the end of the week but am still on the lookout for a replacement s1156 cpu for the bum i3-530. On a positive note- the Pentium dual core it has now seems to be running great!



Sounds like we are all wrapped up pretty much. I heard back from Doc41 today and the Thief Steam key worked without issue so he's finally taken care of 100%.  

Between the bum i3 and the bum Thief game, we had a fair share of hiccups this challenge, but never do we let our spirits dampen!


Great work team and thanks to all for your hard work!


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 3, 2014)

xvi said:


> Here's some good practice spanking chimps.



495 MPH woooot


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 4, 2014)

I was only able to spank the monkey at 403mph.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 4, 2014)

With my touch pad? 151 mph. Cooler Master Havoc, plugged in? 423 mph.

The CM Havoc spanks the Monkey well!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 4, 2014)

xvi said:


> Here's some good practice spanking chimps. Oh, don't worry, this version's safe for work.
> 
> Innuendo aside, I think that game has been around since.. Middle school? Maybe High? 2003 ish?


575MPH 591MPH


----------



## Nordic (Mar 5, 2014)

I can only get 250mph ish. I have the corsair m60.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 5, 2014)

I mean no disrespect, but if this thread has come to spanking monkeys, I think it's time to let it go to rest 

Let's look forward from here on out


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I mean no disrespect, but if this thread has come to spanking monkeys, I think it's time to let it go to rest
> 
> Let's look forward from here on out


 
Agreed- spank your monkeys at home!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 5, 2014)

But if you are crunching, and you can't game, what is left to do but spank the monkey?


----------



## Norton (Mar 5, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> But if you are crunching, and you can't game, what is left to do but spank the monkey?


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 6, 2014)

Spank the girl friend?


----------

